# The official when will Ace foal thread **Foal arrived!!*- Update Post #1054



## Golden Horse

Quick back story for those who don't know.

I bought Ace a year ago, scanned and confirmed in foal to FSF Jesse James
one of the main reasons I bought her, I bought her sight unseen on recommendation from someone I trust and to be honest was a little disappointed in her at first










But she soon won me over, she is just the sweetest girl to work with, such a nice nice mare. In August she was found in raging standing heat to Alto my stallion










I had her scanned in September, and the vet thought it was 'more likely' that she was in foal to Alto, but didn't seem certain, but I accepted that we were expecting a Aralinger, and although disappointed it wasn't the end of the world.

In January she suddenly exploded into this 










And I thought we were on track for a May baby, and she seemed to be making progress that way, but no baby.

Fast forward to today, she is either 420 days to Jesse, unlikely but not impossible, or 330 days to Alto.

She is not making any progress toward foaling, apart from slowing down somewhat, here she is





































The questions are:

When will she foal?
What color?
Colt or filly?
Whose the daddy? :lol::lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador

Oh my. lol


----------



## Scoope

can I be cheeky and ask why you were disappointed with her? Just from the photos - she looks to be in remarkably better condition now overall (pregnant aside , just looking at her as a whole) than when you first got her. I quite like her looking at the more recent photos.


----------



## cakemom

Ahem, she better foal, or she will 'splode!!
No guesses, but I'll be watching!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse

Poor Ace, that baby better fall out soon!!

Either way, can't wait to see cute baby pics. Though it feels like waiting, and waiting, and waiting.......

C'mon Ace!!! :lol:

ETA, oh, guesses. Guessing bay, filly, and out of Alto.


----------



## Golden Horse

Scoope said:


> can I be cheeky and ask why you were disappointed with her? Just from the photos - she looks to be in remarkably better condition now overall (pregnant aside , just looking at her as a whole) than when you first got her. I quite like her looking at the more recent photos.



This is one of the pics that were part of her sales package










I was expecting to pick up a substantial, solidly built mare. When we arrived to pick her up I saw this sorry looking sway backed mare who didn't look anything like the 15hh mare that I was expecting, instead of the mare in the pic,I saw this










If I hadn't already paid for her I may have walked at that point. We took her four hour journey home and my new crazy mad arab got off the trailer and looked around with this beautiful calm demeanor, 










and I was already half in love. She really is the nicest mare, I rode her for a while last year and she is a blast, my first arab, and if they were all like her I would gladly swap a few of my other horses for more like her.


----------



## egrogan

I don't know Arabs at all, but am curious what the "FSF" is in Jesse's breeding. Assuming a well-known farm? But again, this isn't my world...


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Beautiful mare._

_July 18th, filly foal, lighter bay, Alto. _


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, keep the bay filly guesses coming, that is what I have ordered if we all say it maybe it will come true.




egrogan said:


> I don't know Arabs at all, but am curious what the "FSF" is in Jesse's breeding. Assuming a well-known farm? But again, this isn't my world...


Yup, FSF stands for Fern Spring Farms, that's who bred him.


----------



## ridergirl23

I love here! She has the cutest face! I'm guessing colt, altos color, and alto is the daddy! Can't wait to see pictures!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

Im guessing July 15th (my birthday!), colt, alto, and dark bay


----------



## corinowalk

I am going for the longshot here! Dark bay filly, 7/12, JesseJames is daddy! Oh, and the baby walks out...lol


----------



## Golden Horse

corinowalk said:


> I am going for the longshot here! Dark bay filly, 7/12, JesseJames is daddy! Oh, and the baby walks out...lol


:rofl: all tacked up and ready to go


----------



## Rachel1786

When will she foal? July 19th 2:45am
What color? Bay
Colt or filly? Colt
Whose the daddy? Alto


​


----------



## apachewhitesox

I don't now when but I'm going to say bay, filly by Alto.


----------



## Golden Horse

*SIGH*

Day 422 or 332 and still no sign that she is even thinking of foaling


----------



## NdAppy

She's not carrying a foal. She's gonna have a baby elephant. >.<


----------



## Faceman

At this point I think you can safely rule out Jesse James - and Alto thanks you. If she had a Jesse James foal now, it would be bigger than Stewie, which of course is not possible. Who knows? Maybe G was proud cut...:shock:

How about July 19th? That is my anniversary...I think...


----------



## Golden Horse

Faceman said:


> Who knows? Maybe G was proud cut...:shock:
> 
> How about July 19th? That is my anniversary...I think...


You know if it was born with spots that would be AWESOME :lol::lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Day 424, or 334, still nothing, nada, zip, zero, no bag, no softening, no progress at all.

Maybe it is just worms after all, very bad pic but this was madam yesterday


----------



## sssmith

I dont know.... somedays Dusty looks just like that. and then 20 minutes later she looks like a huge balloon! Maybe that little booger is just movin around in there... she is sticking out on that one side and not so much the other.... whick makes me think maybe the rascal is layin on one side. Thats why I kept questioning Dustys pregnancy. Sometimes she looked super pregnant and sometimes not so much... but the vet verified her in foal... so keep watchin her  Maybe they will foal on the same day... the forum will be overloaded with pics


----------



## Golden Horse

Day 426 or 336 and still nothing...I need a drink or several


----------



## momo3boys

Yikes! If she is with Alto then you might have a few weeks left. Some mares go FOREVER! A sure fire way to get a foal, don't be ready or counting down. It only makes them hold it in longer...


----------



## Golden Horse

Well she doesn't look anywhere near ready yet........darn mare, she is turning me grey


----------



## Cat

When will she foal? Sometime between the July 12th & July 13th in the wee early hours
What color? I was going to say black, but I guess chestnut will end up being a safer bet if I don't go bay like everyone else. So chestnut. 
Colt or filly? Filly
Whose the daddy? Alto

​


----------



## Courtney

Book a trip to the Bahamas. She should foal about an hour before you're set to leave for the airport.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

my mare was like that too!! checked her every single night, i fell asleep early one night and popped out of bed at 5 am only to remember that i hadn't moved her around for the night....ran out side to the paddock and low and behold standing behind her was a buckskin colt....she never bagged or waxed


----------



## smrobs

Okay, I've got to get in on this. I'm going to say colt, by Alto, and it will be a chestnut (though darker than Alto). For birthday, I will say July 28, wee morning hours .


----------



## Golden Horse

It's funny,while I would dearly love a filly from her, if we get a colt, that's fine as well, but I only ever think of her with a bay filly, or a chestnut colt, who has lots of chrome BTW.

If she has a chestnut filly or a bay colt I'm going to be in complete shock:lol:

Her she is today, well yesterday as it's after 12, she got chased off of her food bowl by Wombat:shock:


----------



## smrobs

Good God, and I though Bessie had a huge belly :shock:.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

ive gotta agree, i think its a baby elephant too. shes hugeeee  
im going to say light bay filly by alto.


----------



## Golden Horse

Getting even slower getting about, the others had nearly finished breakfast by the time she made it up to get hers, _maybe _filling her bag a little, but could just be wishful thinking:lol:


----------



## Faceman

Remember I said the 19th...


----------



## Poco1220

I'm not far behind you. My mare is at day 323 and the waiting is beginning. Already bagging up and getting huge but I'm sooo ready for this foal! Been watching yours and jumping to read it everytime I see a new post!


----------



## Katze

K here's my guess: 
D.O.B:July 21st
Color: chromy chestnut 
Father: alto
Sex: Colt!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Day 429/339 and :thumbsup: definite signs of a little bag starting, not much of one, but it's there


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Wooo. Cant wait to see pictures when she foals 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

Golden Horse said:


> Day 429/339 and :thumbsup: definite signs of a little bag starting, not much of one, but it's there


YAY! I can't wait to see what she has! Mhmm I wonder if she will hold out to the 19th like I originally predicted lol


----------



## amynjay

I am saying july 23rd, a colt and a bay, and Alto is the daddy.


----------



## riccil0ve

Subscribing. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62

Subbing!


----------



## Golden Horse

Day 341, and her bag has disappeared again, rotten ratbag mare,I don't think she is EVER going to foal


----------



## Poco1220

LOL! Poor thing


----------



## Courtney

Well... you could always take comfort in the fact that she's likely as impatient and uncomfortable as you are... haha.


----------



## riccil0ve

Make big out of town plans, she'll foal right before you're ready to leave. Or schedule a massage or spa day. That should work. =]


----------



## Golden Horse

I have a 3 day dressage retreat booked for the end of the month that should do it


----------



## corinowalk

Now quick, go out and tell her that. Actually, lie. Tell her that you are going on vacation...tonight. *laugh*


----------



## Golden Horse

Day 342 and she is totally unconcerned about life, she's finally caught on that getting up to the feed bowls last usually means that someone else steals some of her food.

Now she has taken to wandering up early and making sure she is first to be fed:lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

Haha she is going to be like Freyja - Freyja had me on pins and needles for AGES, and she kept that baby in a full 360 days. Just to be mean. I am convinced.


----------



## Courtney

Just repeat after me, "Ace is NEVER going to foal. Ever. Never ever!"

Let's prove your signature correct.


----------



## Poco1220

Hey! I wanna see some current photos of this girl. Lol, I'd be at the point where I'd want a vet to come out and prove she was pregnant since I'd be desperate. At least I know someone else is going through this (impatient) waiting with me!


----------



## Golden Horse

I'll get update pics tomorrow, the latest pic is from Monday










and


----------



## Bandy

ill say colt born before july 30th ill say light bay not quite chestnut nd either 1-4 am or 8-11pm area just to be different


----------



## Bandy

ps even bought sight unseen shes a beautiful mare when u picked her up and a beautiful mare when u offloaded and even more beautiful now shes so far along


----------



## Golden Horse

Thanks Bandy, she is just a sweetie through and through.

here are todays pics


Fat mare










other side of fat mare










Boobies, not impressive










hoohaw, doing nothing


----------



## Bandy

haha her back legs are splayed apart in pic 2 like a larger animals wobble


----------



## danastark

Wow, she looks like she's got twins in there!! Has she had other babies so she's all stretched out already? She looks great though  Can't wait to see what she's hiding in there. I'll say July 24th, chestnut filly with a blaze and two whites......


----------



## Poco1220

Give it a few more days or you might have to just stick your head in there and talk that baby out! ****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze

Poco1220 said:


> Give it a few more days or you might have to just stick your head in there and talk that baby out! ****!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Could you just picture that ****! GH with a cube of sugar in one hand a megaphone in the other : "COME ON OUT BABEH I GOT'S A TREAT FOR J00!"


----------



## Bandy

Bahhh !!!!!


----------



## Bandy

forgot to add i think given her preg length you will be looking at a colt by your stud Alto


----------



## Bandy

now ima little confused she was bought scanned and confirmed in foal to Jesse James, there was no indicaion she may have slipped the foal between then and august? because she was found in hea near Alto wouldnt that suggest she was not in foal?

excuse my plain noob manner but ive no mares never had any.


----------



## NdAppy

It's not unheard of for a pregnant mare to stand and be bred by a stallion.


----------



## smrobs

Good God, she's even huger than last pictures :shock:.


----------



## Golden Horse

Bandy said:


> now ima little confused she was bought scanned and confirmed in foal to Jesse James, there was no indicaion she may have slipped the foal between then and august? because she was found in hea near Alto wouldnt that suggest she was not in foal?
> 
> excuse my plain noob manner but ive no mares never had any.


Yup when I found her standing to Alto I thought that she had slipped the Jesse foal. Due to lack of a trailer and harvest etc it was a while before I got her into the vet for a scan, and then she wasn't 100% sure of her dates, she was fairly sure that it was Altos. 

She lived with Alto all winter and was often teasing the poor boy, I have to admit that my mare is a little tart



smrobs said:


> Good God, she's even huger than last pictures :shock:.



LOL you think, I forgot the best shot













Katze said:


> LOL! Could you just picture that ****! GH with a cube of sugar in one hand a megaphone in the other : "COME ON OUT BABEH I GOT'S A TREAT FOR J00!"


:rofl::rofl: I'm not ruling it out


----------



## Poco1220

DAMMIT!!! You should know better than to post in the middle of the night!!! Here I am jumping up expecting foal photos! Jerk.


----------



## Bandy

**** Poco lol.


----------



## WhoaNow

Golden Horse said:


> Yup when I found her standing to Alto I thought that she had slipped the Jesse foal.
> Due to lack of a trailer and harvest etc *it was a while before I got her into the vet for a scan, *
> and then she wasn't 100% sure of her dates, she was fairly sure that it was Altos.
> 
> She lived with Alto all winter and was often teasing the poor boy, I have to admit that my mare is a little tart
> 
> 
> LOL you think, I forgot the best shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I'm not ruling it out


Weren't you concerned since she was already in foal to another stallion?
I mean, can that be dangerous to the mare in any way?

Anyways, hope she is ok and has that *filly* soon :clap:


----------



## Bandy

i still stand by my bay colt by alto


----------



## Golden Horse

WhoaNow said:


> Weren't you concerned since she was already in foal to another stallion?
> I mean, can that be dangerous to the mare in any way?


I don't believe it's dangerous to turn a bred mare out with a stallion. Alto, lets face it like most males, is a very simple being, if it is a receptive mare he will do his duties, if it is a non receptive mare he will bide his time, if it male he will try and fight it, if it doesn't move he will eat it.

In this case she wasn't actually turned out with Alto, but because she was supposedly safely bred she was in a paddock near to him, but not touching. We came home from being in town all day to find chaos on the farm, with horses out, and Alto in with Ace, funnily enough she was the one I was least worried about, I was just relieved that there was no sign of him having been in with the yearling filly or other mares.


----------



## Poco1220

Golden Horse said:


> I don't believe it's dangerous to turn a bred mare out with a stallion. Lets face it like most males, is a very simple being, if it is a receptive mare he will do his duties, if it is a non receptive mare he will bide his time, if it is male he will try and fight it, if it doesn't move he will eat it.


****! I have *never* heard a better stallion description!


----------



## Bandy

Originally Posted by *Golden Horse*  
_I don't believe it's dangerous to turn a bred mare out with a stallion. Lets face it like most males, is a very simple being, if it is a receptive mare he will do his duties, if it is a non receptive mare he will bide his time, if it is male he will try and fight it, if it doesn't move he will eat it._


Poco1220 said:


> ****! I have *never* heard a better stallion description!



THAT.IS.THE.FUNNIEST.THING.I'VE.READ.


----------



## amp23

I'm gonna say bay filly  I've been keeping up with this thread to see the new baby but I gotta jump in and say the description of males is hilarious and so true!


----------



## Faceman

Tell her to start grunting, or feed her a couple of porkchops to grease her up or something. I predicted tomorrow, and she needs to get started...


----------



## Bandy

HAHAHA nice faceman


----------



## Poco1220

As far as turning bred mares Out with a stud tho - I must admit that when it cones to stallions there is no better way for them to learn herd dynamics and herd manners than by being out with a bred mare. They are tough as stones and will keep any stud in line lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Seriously...nothing yet? This mare is going to explode!


----------



## Golden Horse

Nope nothing, just hoping that there is a foal in there, and she is not having a very convincing phantom.

She is healthy and happy and coming to no harm and I'm content to wait her out at the moment.

Well while I say content, what I mean is I'm sick to my stomach at the thought that she may have slipped not one but two foals last year.

So I'm keeping quiet, spending time with my girl and just seeing what unfolds here. :-(


----------



## Ladybug2001

Weeee, sounds like this mare likes to take you on a wild goose chase. ****.

Amazing description of a stallion anddd.... 

My guesses:

When will she foal? Mah... Hate to push it but August 1st.
What color? .... Hmm. Light bay.
Colt or filly? Filly
Whose the daddy? Alto


----------



## Indyhorse

GH, it's still not the crazy late stage yet if she took by Alto. I can't imagine her capable of faking that crazy belly!


----------



## 2manypets

Bay filly, August 21.


----------



## Golden Horse

2manypets said:


> Bay filly, August 21.


D O N T E V E N G O T H E R E 21st August, I mean AGHHHH

Yes I know that statistically she could actually go another couple of months, but when you were prepared, in hope, rather than expectation for a May baby, it's just very very wearing.

She is _only_ 348 days today, and according to Equine Reproduction there are a lot go over the 340 'average' 

 *What was the duration in days of your mare's live-foal producing pregnancy?**Survey commenced in 2008 foaling season
Results © Equine-Reproduction.com*







319 Days or fewer:4.36% 







320-326 Days:7.30%







327-332 Days:8.44%







333-338 Days:9.89% 







339-344 Days:15.52%







345-350 Days:12.74% 







351-356 Days:8.81% 







357-362 Days:5.78% 







363-370 Days:8.50% 







371 Days or greater:18.65% 


for better lay out read the source data here

Is my mare overdue?


----------



## PintoTess

Nothing?


----------



## I3Emommy

subscribing


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hopefully getting closer! Come on Ace!


----------



## Golden Horse

No Tess, nothing. :evil:

I would say that she is slackening by her tail head, and her bag may be a touch bigger, but the bag could be wishful thinking.

The only things of note, looks like she was pooping a little loose, as in looser than normal but not concerning, and she was unusually friendly this morning. She usually eats her breakfast and wanders off, but today she came and hung around while I was working with the others, then I spent some time with her


----------



## Ladybug2001

How about... now?


----------



## Golden Horse

*SIGH* 'fraid not, the 'Aralinger, Harab, Hafab, Aranger, or more correctly the part bred Arab is not yet fully cooked and ready to appear.

Momma is still healthy and contented, all vitals are good, just no sign of impending arrivals.

We keep just hanging around and waiting.


----------



## PintoTess

This is frustrating me! Can't believe what you feel lol. Is the vet coming out the check her?


----------



## cakemom

Could you please explain to her that we are being very patient, but we are done waiting and are now offering bribes of cookies and babysitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze

GH you should seriously try the megaphone and sugar cube method....once he pops out his/her wee muzzle to grab the sugar, do the old heave ho and pull him/her out!

Since wee baby did not want to make it's majestic presence known on my previous prediction, here is my new one;

Father: Alto
Sex: Male
D.O.B: August 30th (my wedding anniversary LOL!)
Color: Bay chrome


----------



## cakemom

At this point, I'm putting my bid in for baby elephant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha, so far my day could still come true! August first is but three days away, come on baby.


----------



## Golden Horse

At this point I have truly given up a lot of hope that there is a foal in there

She would be at 353 days today, which I know is still within normal realms, but she is making no progress at all.

No I haven't had the vet out, there is obviously nothing health wise wrong with her, and I suppose a bit like the woman who finds a lump in her breast it's easier NOT to know the truth.

I am thankful that we have two healthy foals on the ground so far, and maybe it was to much to ask to have 3, IDK. As long as she is healthy and happy I'll wait a while.

Oh, and just to admit straight up here....

I read on another forum about a girl who lost her mare due to a rectal tear that happened during a routine U/S as part of the insemination procedure. Since reading that for some reason I'm actually scared of having Ace examined, I'm wary for any of the mares, but scared beyond all reason for Ace, go figure that one


----------



## Ladybug2001

Golden Horse said:


> I read on another forum about a girl who lost her mare due to a rectal tear that happened during a routine U/S as part of the insemination procedure. Since reading that for some reason I'm actually scared of having Ace examined, I'm wary for any of the mares, but scared beyond all reason for Ace, go figure that one


Truthfully, I don't blame you! I mean... I had a vet tell me "Yes and no" in the same sentence but different words. Though I'm with you, as long as there is nothing wrong with her health wise, let the good times roll and stop worrying.


----------



## heartprints62

Maybe she has two babies in there and one is going to be half grown at birth and the other will be an arablinger! HA! =)


----------



## lilkitty90

i am thinking August 5th. bay filly and i've heard of some mares not developing a bag until they give birth or the day before, but i don't see how she could fake a whale sized belly.


----------



## Golden Horse

lilkitty90 said:


> i don't see how she could fake a whale sized belly.



She's been sneaking off to Mc D's while I'm not looking, she's got a Half Pounder rather than a half Arab in there


----------



## corinowalk

Not to add even more variables into this equation but is it possible that she didn't take when she stood for Alto before....but then did it again after wards? 

She certainly looks big enough to go. From my super dooper google powers, I see that false pregnancies in horses is a highly debated topic. Most vets don't think it happens. I am sure it does. But wow, she is a very committed actress. 

Have you seen any movement? I know this late in the game, it isn't going to be much.


----------



## Ladybug2001

corinowalk said:


> Not to add even more variables into this equation but is it possible that she didn't take when she stood for Alto before....but then did it again after wards?
> 
> She certainly looks big enough to go. From my super dooper google powers, I see that false pregnancies in horses is a highly debated topic. Most vets don't think it happens. I am sure it does. But wow, she is a very committed actress.
> 
> Have you seen any movement? I know this late in the game, it isn't going to be much.


 

Oh my, false pregnancies do happen. ****. My oldest mare did this to me, but its normally caused by a hormone imbalance. THOUGH. It could not technically be called a "false'' pregnancy if they had been subjected to a breeding, she could think she is pregnant and not be? But, I don't see why she would be getting fatter and fatter. GH! I'm in your boat, everyone knows my horse is doing the same. ****.. Hope she spits out a baby for you.


----------



## GiftedGlider

I am going to say August 9th and I am going to say a bay colt  
...with a star.


----------



## Golden Horse

*Updated pics*

Here you go, fat happy and unconcerned, taken this evening just as a storm rolled in.





































Compared to a booby shot from 16th July, am I imagining progress??


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I see progress!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Oh wow her belly is practically dragging the ground 

Someone needs to tell that baby it's time to come out haha


----------



## mysticalhorse

Oh yeah her boobies went up a cup size! Come on out baby!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Soon the baby elephant is going to be bigger than his mother. I'm taking August 3rd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

mysticalhorse said:


> Oh yeah her boobies went up a cup size! Come on out baby!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From a trainer bra to an A cup :lol:


----------



## mysticalhorse

Ok I will go with my own bday & say Aug 20 though I do hope it is sooner!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Oh god.. that is one big belly xD *poke* i think the baby might be slightly over cooked and burnt round the edges  from the looks of things this baby is going to be bigger than stewie the moose  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

was alto Stewie's Daddy to? cuz if so then he likes to make some BIIIGGG babies lol


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, Alto is Stewies Dad, and Wombats, he does put height on his babies, but Stewie got a double dose


----------



## hjracer

Wow, she is so big! I figure I might as well get in on this, so I am going to say August 8th. Come on, Ace!


----------



## apachiedragon

I'm going with August 7th, so I get to see cute baby pictures before I go on my vacation! Oh, and um, chestnut hippopotamus with chrome. :lol:


----------



## sssmith

Any news?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze

<- (Golden Horse) *BABEH I HAS SUGAAR FOR J00!*









<- SUGAR









<- Aces girly parts









OMG A BABEH!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

^^ Bwahahahaha!


----------



## OTTBLover

ROFL! TOO funny!


----------



## Bandy

That is gold!


----------



## Golden Horse

Katze that is just AWESOME, laughing so much. I've just got back from 3 days away, and.............still nothing :twisted:


----------



## HollyBubbles

Golden Horse said:


> Katze that is just AWESOME, laughing so much. I've just got back from 3 days away, and.............still nothing :twisted:


Darn, looks like you'll have to go away again :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

Katze said:


> <- (Golden Horse) *BABEH I HAS SUGAAR FOR J00!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- SUGAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- Aces girly parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG A BABEH!!!!



This was way to funny! Bf is going to have a cow because I just spit iced tea all over his laptop :shock:

I am guessing August 11
Purple Hippo fully tacked, if she goes past the 11th I am thinking that lil hippo is bringing it's own trailer with it!

Seriously, Aug 11, Filly, Bay with a dab of chrome Of course you could wind up with a BAB *shrugs* or 2


----------



## hjracer

I just want to add that I think it will be a bay filly with two white socks. Oh, and like I said before, August 8th.


----------



## Golden Horse

Time for my guess, 

She is going to give me a beautiful little bay filly, with just a touch of chrome early morning on 17th August, my birthday.

If that happens I will be in tears for the whole day for sure.


----------



## Katze

Glad everyone enjoyed that lol, still no babeh? jeebus....GH pull out the big guns, make an appointment at the spa for a full day!


----------



## atreyu917

I'm going to make a guess for August 13th, as it is my friend's birthday.
But it'd be sweet if I came back from vacation on the 8th and there were baby pictures on here!


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm probably imagining things but _maybe_ we are making a little progress??


----------



## Courtney

Does your belly hang low, does it wobble to and fro...?


----------



## sssmith

Golden horse... how many days is she now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Today is 361


----------



## heartprints62

I think baby elephant.... but that means she has another year to go!


----------



## Golden Horse

Courtney said:


> Does your belly hang low, does it wobble to and fro...?


Well yes it does, but we are talking about the mare here :rofl::rofl:



heartprints62 said:


> I think baby elephant.... but that means she has another year to go!


You aren't helping  I've been watching this mare forever, if it comes out grey with big ears someone will be in trouble


----------



## mysticalhorse

**Twiddles thumbs** (((((intensely waiting))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ali M

Wow!!! She's definitely gotten MUCH bigger! It seems like there's progress but who knows lol. I want her to foal so maybe I'm seeing what I want to see.

For my guess, I think she'll foal early morning on the 5th, a bay colt.


----------



## Rachel1786

Golden Horse said:


> Time for my guess,
> 
> She is going to give me a beautiful little bay filly, with just a touch of chrome early morning on 17th August, my birthday.
> 
> If that happens I will be in tears for the whole day for sure.


That's my sons birthday too! 
I can't believe she hasn't foaled yet! what is she waiting for Christmas!!!:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

August 17th it is then, not only is it my birthday (and Rachel's sons) it's aso DH's birthday as well, and rather than buying anything he wants to go away for a few days. Having just been on my dressage retreat I would be quuite happy to stay home, but seems he wants me to go to, and I have this small feeling that choosing Ace over him may be a bit, make that a LOT frowned upon. 

Sooo if things keep progressing I will have the web cam set up through my sons computer so he can send me video, I'll program speed dial to the vet on every phone that he is likely to use, now to find the closest person who I trust to be ion hand if he needs any moral support!


----------



## Courtney

Maybe TWO babies will waltz out!


----------



## Golden Horse

:shock: Don't even joke about 2.

I'm thinking that more progress has been made over night, I'll take some pics this evening, but I'm getting optimistic that there is actually a foal in there now


----------



## Bandy

Come on Ace! GH you will have a foal if you go away that when all animals have their lil ones....when the mother is away the kid will play. we went camping and out milk cow had her bull calf and there was a storm we had a friend of dads living on the property and the storm took out the telephone so she was struggling to have the calf and dads friend had to drive to the closest shop (15 minutes away) to call the vet.

jezzabelle and Bugs were fine. but Jezz died about 3 months later.




Have you picked a name for the foal??? Maybe thats what bubba is waiting for


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I feel like a thread stalker.... :lol: 

Hoping there's a baby when I come back Monday!


----------



## Golden Horse

Now I know I'm not seeing things, madam is definitely on the move, here we are from today




























One side of her bag is firm and warm, and bigger!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It's beginning to look like a "V"...get to it Ace! I'm going to go with the 11th, bay filly w/chrome


----------



## coffeegod

Don't get her near barbed wire. If she gets the slightest pinprick, she'll explode like Mr. Creosote.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

August 8th Filly Chestnut with a star


----------



## Courtney

Now would be the perfect time to (loudly) plan a tropical get away... while Ace is listening.


----------



## heartprints62

I just have to say that I wish I had been that pretty when I was pregnant! She makes it look so easy to be soooooo huge! =)


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, I'm not letting any sharp implements or naked flame near her (I'm pretty sure it's not gas, but you can't be to careful)

If it's a filly it better not be chestnut, well only if she has a white or flaxen mane and tail!

She is a pretty fatty isn't she? She is in great condition and health right now.

Right I'm in town right now, I'll pick up some holiday brochures and show them to her at supper time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney

Fiji or the Bahamas sounds like they'd be great to visit next week...


----------



## nicole25

subscribing. i am hooked now.


----------



## Poco1220

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I'm not letting any sharp implements or naked flame near her (I'm pretty sure it's not gas, but you can't be to careful)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze

Rofl! Make sure you shout out a date while you are contemplating your vacation, she will probably explode on that day XD


----------



## ioconner

I am so hooked to this thread...I'm thread stalking!! Come on mama...give us that baby already! I am going to go with August 12th...bay filly--small star.


----------



## csimkunas6

Just sat here and read this entire thread....GH, she is a gorgeous little Arab!!! Well, not little what so ever right now. I have no guesses what so ever, sorry....but man do I want to see that little baby!!!!!


----------



## My Shadow

I also just read the full thread!! Come on Ace!! Lets get a move on. 
I just found out my mare is pregnant, this is what I have to look forward to?!?
I may not have any hair left by the end of this!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

SUBBING! I just read the whole thread! I want to see that baby!


----------



## Golden Horse

I'll tell her she now has a fan club waiting on her, I just wish you guys could actually meet her, she is the nicest, calmest, sweetest girl that I've ever known, just so sweet. The only time I've ever seen her dominant was during the winter when she was in the dry lot with Alto, and made his life absolute hell for a few months :lol:

I was hopeful of progress today, we had a huge storm last night, and another small one this afternoon, but zero, zip, nothing.

Here is the photo update for the day..


----------



## HollyBubbles

Blimey... And us humans complain about having sore backs while pregnant (well not me personally I'm only 16, but you get my point :lol

Surely that's got to be getting uncomfortable by now!


----------



## ThaiDye

It's crazy how they can keep us waiting. My QH mare, Diva was SO FAT by November last year, we were expecting a Feb foal. It didn't help that the BO didn't remember when he bred her (he thought March). As it was, she did not foal until April 14. Also, I was really expecting for a pinto since she is a pinto & was bred to a solid black stallion. Guess what? Her foal is bay! Looks just like my mare. And then, she was SO FAT afterwards, we joked that she was going to have a second baby in June. LOL She is still fat now, but at least I've got her back to riding everyday to try to work off some of that baby weight.

As for Ace, I'll play...
Date? Lets say Aug 11 in the afternoon (2:30ish...)
Color? No clue. Buckskin would be nice, but probably bay
Sex? colt
Sire? Alto


----------



## Rascaholic

GH, I think she is having to much fun keeping everyone waiting. Tell her we all went home and don't care when that lil purple hippo is born. Maybe she'll believe you and quit keeping us in suspense!
I bet she is horse laughing every time you take an udder pic. "Ha ha ha, my boobies iz on the webz! Silly humans!"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm changing my guess to the 13th, it's a full moon. Still going with chromed out bay filly though


----------



## Katze

Rascaholic said:


> "Ha ha ha, my boobies iz on the webz! Silly humans!"


omfg **** mind if I use that in my sig!?


----------



## Rascaholic

Katze said:


> omfg **** mind if I use that in my sig!?


Sure if GH doesn't mind heheheheh:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl: Help yourself


----------



## DoubleJ2

I just read this whole thread she has to be getting close.


----------



## Angelina1

I too have just read the whole thread - "Wow" what a wait, it must be any day now, it has to be!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandy

Daymn Ace come on already!


----------



## flytobecat

No baby yet! Smacks hand to forehead -LOL.


----------



## Dressage10135

I'm about to fly up there and pull the **** baby out... 

Tell her to hurry it up already!!


----------



## amynjay

I have not been on this thread for a while and was really thinking when i logged in today I was going to see baby pictures. Come on Ace you can do it.


----------



## Golden Horse

*SIGH* lights up cigarette, takes swig from vodka bottle, washing down the stress pills, NOTHING yet

But here she is babysitting the other babies, well little Wombat and Stewie


----------



## corinowalk

Gosh! She is gonna just blow one of these days!


----------



## smrobs

****, she's huge!!

Though Stewie is already almost as tall as her :shock:.


----------



## amp23

I've been subscribed a while keeping watch and I want to see a baby! She looks like she'll pop any second now. But to join the game I'll guess aug 12, chestnut colt with a star


----------



## outnabout

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm changing my guess to the 13th, it's a full moon.


Yes, I'm seconding that, MHF. The full moon is Saturday!!
But we will all be checking this thread everyday, as we have been 
for.... how long now?? :shock:


----------



## Katze

^ I'll third that! Changing my date to saturday aug.13
Sex: Male
Color: Bay with a star and a left hind sock.

And I will be checking every day as well, JUST IN CASE SHE BLOWS! when we arn't looking....


----------



## pinkswagger26

I want to see those sweet baby pics! Come on, come on, come on.....


----------



## DoubleJ2

My guess is she will foal January 2012 (just kidding) 
My real guess is she will foal Aug. 18 and it will be a bay colt with a star and one right back foot


----------



## Hukassa

It look like she's going to foal yesterday :shock: goodness she's huge. Really though I'm guessing a filly with a star on the 13th, any longer than that and she'll be dragging on the ground:lol:.


----------



## smrobs

I'm beginning to wonder if she's pregnant at all or if she's just shining us all on. :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles

That foals gonna come out bigger than Stewie is now O.O

I suppose I'll put in a guess too, August 15th, Bay filly with star


----------



## Golden Horse

smrobs said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if she's pregnant at all or if she's just shining us all on. :lol:



Me to


----------



## nicole25

ah GH everytime you post on here I think that you are saying she had the foal!! Hurry up Ace!


----------



## ilovesonya

Just read the whole thread, holy moly that mare needs to just lay down and push that baby out. Does she realize how many people she is keeping waiting?

My guess:
August 15, black colt with a blaze


----------



## Jacksmama

OMG! This is getting ruhdiculous!


----------



## Courtney

Time to get out the tow ropes.


----------



## thegoldenpony

Courtney said:


> Time to get out the tow ropes.


I'm thinking more along the lines of tow truck. :lol:


----------



## Courtney

Well... we'll need the tow ropes to attach to the tow truck...


----------



## coffeegod

Has to be a boy, a big ol' lazy boy....a filly would have gotten bored and come out by now.

August 13, 3:00 am, in a driving rain storm, 13.1 hh colt, bay, small white snip on the nose and a ginormous attitude.


----------



## Indyhorse

coffeegod said:


> Has to be a boy, a big ol' lazy boy....a filly would have gotten bored and come out by now.
> 
> August 13, 3:00 am, in a driving rain storm, 13.1 hh colt, bay, small white snip on the nose and a ginormous attitude.


13.1 hh mature, you mean? I'm reading, thinking 13.1 at birth...ZOMG poor Ace...lol


----------



## Courtney

Indyhorse said:


> 13.1 hh mature, you mean? I'm reading, thinking 13.1 at birth...ZOMG poor Ace...lol


That'll teach her for baking him so long.


----------



## Domino13011

Courtney said:


> That'll teach her for baking him so long.



:rofl: haha


----------



## Ladybug2001

Where is the baby? By this time mine will be popping out first! Come on, Ace.


----------



## heartprints62

I'm stalking this thread.... what's the day count now??


----------



## Carleen

I can't believe this baby hasn't come out yet! I remember reading this thread what felt like forever ago...! When it popped up in my new posts I figured I'd come in here and find baby pictures.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry no baby, I'm going to have to give in soon and get the vet in I think, she HAS to be in foal, if she is today is day 368, still well within normal ranges but it just seems to have been forever that I've been waiting on her.


----------



## Kaibear

Wow this is epic! *Subscribing while biting nails*


----------



## ThaiDye

> 13.1 hh mature, you mean? I'm reading, thinking 13.1 at birth...ZOMG poor Ace...lol


Looking at the size of her tummy, I wouldn't be surprised if he was 13.1 at birth!

Looks like my previous guess needs to be changed. Now I'll say Aug 18, 3:45pm, bay colt with a star & a snip & 1 white foot in the back.


----------



## gaelgirl

Well, I have stalked this thread long enough, so I suppose I will make a guess:
Aug 17, 2:15 am bay filly with four socks, and a star


----------



## Ladybug2001

My guess was kinda, killed. I was looking forward to that! Darn it, my new guess is... August 14th.


----------



## rbarlo32

CHestnut colt born 18th of august


----------



## Poco1220

**** - She's looking to set a new Guiness record!


----------



## ArabGirl

Been following this thread for a LONG time (come on Ace! the suspense is killing me!) and have decided to throw my guess out there as well. I'm going to say Aug. 20th bay colt. Can't wait to see the little cutie!!


----------



## Golden Horse

She is as grumpy as a grumpy thing today, but still not looking like foaling anytime soon, even though we had a major storm last night:-(

Here she is in all her fat glory


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Goodness Ace! You gonna have your saddle ready and waiting when she pops out a full grown monster GH? This one may rival Stewie the Moose!

Still keeping my fingers crossed that the full moon will help her out tomorrow night!


----------



## Indyhorse

My gawd that belly....all you can do is sit back and twiddle your thumbs and laugh at her. Sooner or later she HAS to pop....she doesn't look like she feels terribly uncomfortable, for how uncomfortable she LOOKS like she should feel!


----------



## smrobs

Holy s**t and shinola :shock:.


----------



## amynjay

Wow that is one big belly.


----------



## Ladybug2001

God, you better hope she is just cooking normally and gaining weight while doing it. By the looks of that stomach, that is going to be one huge foal trying to come out at once!


----------



## FreeDestiny

Subscribing ! I just read the whole thread, c'mon ace ! It's gotta be two 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Personally, I think she's waiting until her belly is scraping against the ground. By the looks of it she doesn't have that much longer to go! 

Come on, Ace! We'd like to see a baby sometime soon!


----------



## FreeDestiny

Ooo, I'll guess too ! I say a bay filly with a little chrome, one white sock on either hind and a white star and snip....and born either August 17th or 21st. And she's gonna be taaaall and leggy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Geez! Makes my feet & back hurt just looking at her. 

Seriously.....this mare is driving me nuts. She just can't go much longer looking like that.


----------



## xeventer17

I've been following this thread for a while, but I guess I'll finally give in and throw my predication out there.

Baby hippopot... Oh phooey, that isn't scientifically possible, is it? Then I guess I'll have to go with: Bay colt with a stripe, born early morning on August 18th.


----------



## WhoaNow

LOL, when will we find out, 'who's the baby daddy'??
I say August 17th,..., an adorable 'frilly filly':wink:


----------



## MsBHavin

WhoaNow said:


> LOL, when will we find out, 'who's the baby daddy'??
> I say August 17th,..., an adorable 'frilly filly':wink:


Last frilly fill I came across was ....not a good goal to aim for..


I say the 21! a Colt, with socks! Probably a big sucker for how long mama's hangin on! lol


----------



## GreyRay

I guess its gonna be a Filly, August 21st, bay with a star 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

WhoaNow said:


> LOL, when will we find out, 'who's the baby daddy'??
> I say August 17th,..., an adorable 'frilly filly':wink:


If you had been following you would of realized that I have had to give up all hope of this being a Jesse baby, unless we are making a huge advance in the gestation length record for a mare, we now know that Alto is indeed the proud daddy.


----------



## csimkunas6

Golden Horse....what in the world is that mare of yours doing?? Im ready to see another Alto baby!!!!!!


----------



## Katze

Holy jesus mama, let it out already!!! If that colt wont drop tonight I say:
DOB: August 30th
SEX: Colt (obviously if it was a filly she'd be out and weaned already!)
Papa: Alto (no brainer there lol) 
Color: Bay chrome 1 white hind left sock. (and devil horns of course.)


----------



## Chiilaa

I am guessing a beautiful bay filly. Probably sometime this year, but not going to pin that one down lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

Storms have come and gone

Full moon is past

Meteor showers have come and gone

AND STILL madam is waddling around.

Still no signs of impending foaling, few physical changes, but madam is in one of her very rare grumpy moods today, I actually saw her use both teeth and heels on on of the others this morning, which is just about unheard of for Ace, she is usually so far down the pecking order that mice can order her off of her pail:wink:


----------



## apachiedragon

She going to wait until mid afternoon one pleasantly sunny and clear day, when you are sure there is no chance. Then, POOF! 

Really thought I'd be seeing baby pics by the time I got home from my trip. She is enjoying this way too much, lol.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I think I'm going to guess August 23rd for the day the foal is born. I hope I'm right, because then the baby and I would have the same birthday!


----------



## HollyBubbles

If she doesn't hurry up that buns gonna be burnt :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

*~~~Extra Extra Read All About It~~*
*~~Horse Delivers Baby Elephant~~*
*~~~~~Vets In Area Shocked~~~~~*











I was really hoping for baby pictures ~sigh~


----------



## Golden Horse

Here you go, some pics from a different angle


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think the foal is going to come out bigger than it's dame!


----------



## Scoope

It must be soon GH - the winds of change are about , as I sit here now it is snowing outside for the first time since 1939.

crazy things are happening!!!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Scoope said:


> It must be soon GH - the winds of change are about , as I sit here now it is snowing outside for the first time since 1939.
> 
> crazy things are happening!!!


I know that feeling, I woke up this morning to find Mitch standing in a paddock thick with snow, and we've just been having snow fights.... It's never snowed here before!

*Surely she can't hold onto that thing for much longer GH, if she doesnt wanna let it out soon I think it's gonna find its own way out :lol:


----------



## paintedpastures

Golden Horse said:


> Here you go, some pics from a different angle


Interesting photo angles,She still is huge & looks to be carrying a mammoth baby,her bag though could still fill more...I know don't say that,let this be over & you awaken to a happy bouncing baby elephant...eeer foal:lol:
chuckling to self,thinking of seeing you take those pics... you crawling or bending around trying to get those would have been also interesting pics,maybe next time;-):lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

:thumbsup: Definite signs of progress today, tail head is more prominent and her bag is a lot firmer, keep everything crossed people we MAY just be on the final countdown......all I have to do is figure what number to start at:lol:


----------



## FreeDestiny

C'mon Ace ! Let's see that baby ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney

50 is a good number... but don't count too loudly. She might hear you and delay things even more!


----------



## heartprints62

Now is the time to take those vactions package flyers outside and start talking about leaving town LOUDLY!


----------



## Courtney

"Oh, I hope Ace can hold off for a week more because these tickets are NON-REFUNDABLE and I don't want to lose my money on them. Plus, I really, really, REALLY want to go on this trip. I hope she can hold off for just one week more..."

That should do it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Courtney said:


> "Oh, I hope Ace can hold off for a week more because these tickets are NON-REFUNDABLE and I don't want to lose my money on them. Plus, I really, really, REALLY want to go on this trip. I hope she can hold off for just one week more..."
> 
> That should do it.


I'll tell her that tonight


----------



## cakemom

Talk about cruises and how bc you don't wanna pay international fees you won't be able to have your phone on...she's sure to pop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

i walked away from this thread for a month, hoping I'd come back to a bajillion and 2 baby pics, but instead I come back to nothing!!! come on Ace, I'm gonna burst, I'm excited for you!


----------



## thegoldenpony

donatellodemerlieux said:


> i walked away from this thread for a month, hoping I'd come back to a bajillion and 2 baby pics, but instead I come back to nothing!!! come on Ace, I'm gonna burst, I'm excited for you!


We want Ace to burst, not you. :rofl:

I'm the same, trying to keep away from this thread to stifle my excitement!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yay for progress.  Just no one celebrate to loudly, she might hear you from across the state and decided, "Eh, not tonight". Haha.


----------



## Poco1220

Totally waiting for this foal to come out now looking at ALL like Alto and you going "WTF *now* who is the daddy????!"


----------



## ThaiDye

>


 Love that angle! Maybe the daddy isn't Alto at all. Maybe, just maybe, she had an affair with another. The mail horse? The milk horse? The pizza delivery horse?

Seriously though, have you thought about having the vet induce her?


----------



## MsBHavin

ThaiDye said:


> Love that angle! Maybe the daddy isn't Alto at all. Maybe, just maybe, she had an affair with another. The mail Elephant? The milk Elephant? The pizza delivery Elephant?
> 
> Seriously though, have you thought about having the vet induce her?




Fixed it! lol


----------



## Ali M

From that angle she looks like she's about to split at the seams!!!

If it were me personally, I wouldn't induce her. You don't know the exact conception date so while she looks GIGANTIC, the foal may be younger than GH originally thought. Just my HO, I sure wouldn't mind if I saw some baby pics soon though


----------



## Indyhorse

A vet should be able to get a pretty accurate gestational age off an ultrasound through measurement of the eye. I'd be thinking along lines of having her U/S and perhaps induced if she gets over 370 days, personally. Poor girl does look 'bout ready to 'splode! :lol:


----------



## MsBHavin

Indyhorse said:


> A vet should be able to get a pretty accurate gestational age off an ultrasound through measurement of the eye. I'd be thinking along lines of having her U/S and perhaps induced if she gets over 370 days, personally. Poor girl does look 'bout ready to 'splode! :lol:


I thought inducing was bad? ( honestly asking, no snark)


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Make her climb up and down some stairs or take her for a bumpy truck ride, worked for me.


----------



## Indyhorse

MsBHavin said:


> I thought inducing was bad? ( honestly asking, no snark)


It's certainly not ideal, but when it gets to a point where the risks of inducing start being the lesser risk in comparison to letting the pregnancy continue....certainly no choice for any of us to make, that is between GH and her vet to decide. I'm just saying I would start to worry after the 370 days point about what else may be effecting the pregnancy, if there might be something along the lines of endophyte-infected fescue toxicity etc. 

However, since the breed date is a best guess, it's possible she might not be at that stage.

GH, what is the latest possible breed date on Ace? I know she could be as late as 360ish days right now, but what's the lowest day count she could be on?


----------



## MsBHavin

Indyhorse said:


> It's certainly not ideal, but when it gets to a point where the risks of inducing start being the lesser risk in comparison to letting the pregnancy continue....certainly no choice for any of us to make, that is between GH and her vet to decide. I'm just saying I would start to worry after the 370 days point about what else may be effecting the pregnancy, if there might be something along the lines of endophyte-infected fescue toxicity etc.
> 
> However, since the breed date is a best guess, it's possible she might not be at that stage.
> 
> GH, what is the latest possible breed date on Ace? I know she could be as late as 360ish days right now, but what's the lowest day count she could be on?


Thanks for explaining


----------



## Chiilaa

It's the same with humans. Induction is risky, but sometimes the risks outweigh the risks of leaving a baby inside for any longer. I think it is done far too often with people for convenience though, rather than medical need, and that it is good that vets won't induce for the sheer sake of it. If only doctors would take a leaf out of their books.


----------



## Indyhorse

Chiilaa said:


> It's the same with humans. Induction is risky, but sometimes the risks outweigh the risks of leaving a baby inside for any longer. I think it is done far too often with people for convenience though, rather than medical need, and that it is good that vets won't induce for the sheer sake of it. If only doctors would take a leaf out of their books.


Oh yes, absolutely - should not be done without a pressing medical reason for induction, if the health of mare or foal are at risk, for sure. Did not mean to imply otherwise.


----------



## Chiilaa

I know you didn't Indy  I was elaborating on your already good advice.


----------



## MsBHavin

Very good information. I've only heard of one person who induced a mare (and it ended badly) so I was really unsure of reasons why people would/wouldn't induce. Thanks for taking the time to explain


----------



## Golden Horse

Wow lots of chatting going on while I've been doing chores.

Madam is still making slow but sure progress, not expecting anything to happen just yet, but at least she looks like she may be thinking about it.

As to dates I have her at 373 today from her last observed service, and she was scanned in foal at the end of September. She lived with Alto right through the fall and winter, I only took her out in May when she had to come up and keep Destiny company.

I still take comfort from the stats from Equine reproductions survey of 3311 mares which shows that a massive 18.36% foal after 371 days, that is a huge number, so she is not totally out of it.

Is my mare overdue?

I'm totally against any sort of intervention unless really needed, I figure, and the vet agrees, that she is still healthy and happy, and now she is actually making some progress I feel a lot happier about things.

Now if she doesn't get on with it this week I may throw her in the trailer and drive her to the vet, 40 miles along gravel roads, and roads that are severely damaged by the winters cold and spring/summer floods this year that should do the job nicely.


----------



## Indyhorse

Golden Horse said:


> Now if she doesn't get on with it this week I may throw her in the trailer and drive her to the vet, 40 miles along gravel roads, and roads that are severely damaged by the winters cold and spring/summer floods this year that should do the job nicely.


:lol: That should do the trick, if nothing else! Hahaha.

I can't possibly imagine it, as big as she is, but is there a possibility she could have been an even later date then the one you last saw? Well, I guess if she was scanned in Sept, we are still looking at a Sept delivery at the very latest.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, my last two guesses were killed. Err, lets see. Tail head more promienant... I give her.... August 17th.  Um... um... Bay filly.


----------



## iambatmanxx

-_________-

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Rascaholic

GH may I please have your address so I can send the case of sugar cubes, a come-along and a scuba suit. That way if you can entice that baby enough to get a hold of it, you can use the come-along to get the lil purple hippos and the trailer out. If not then you can use the scuba gear and go in after it :shock:
Seriously I am glad she looks to be making SOME progress. Please let her know she has me biting my nails again. That might be ok, but I really don't wanna get in the habit since I have to clean horse poo again LOL.


----------



## Katze

Rascaholic said:


> Seriously I am glad she looks to be making SOME progress. Please let her know she has me biting my nails again. That might be ok, but I really don't wanna get in the habit since I have to clean horse poo again LOL.


omg







and made me **** as well :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Good morning people, Madam had a comfortable night, then kicked out at poor Destiny this morning who is now hopping lame :twisted::twisted:

I still think we are on the final countdown, time for another booby shot, haven't had one for a while.


----------



## corinowalk

I do believe we have ta-ta's filling! Woot! C'mon Ace! PUSSSSSHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## MsBHavin




----------



## dee

My mother in law threatened me with exlax just before my oldest daughter was born mother in law was getting impatient to be a grandmother. She also threatened to take me for a fast ride down our Lincoln County, OK dirt roads in our 1959 Chevy Apache after taking said exlax.

Daughter was born a few days later, guess the threat scared her out! Do you suppose it would work on Ace?


----------



## Courtney

I'm beginning to wonder if she's holding out from spite. I mean, I wouldn't like my ta-tas posted all over the internet...


----------



## Katze

Courtney said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if she's holding out from spite. I mean, I wouldn't like my ta-tas posted all over the internet...


Eh maybe she has a "I wanna be a porn star" desire and this is the only way she can realize her dream!:wink:


----------



## Courtney

Katze said:


> Eh maybe she has a "I wanna be a porn star" desire and this is the only way she can realize her dream!:wink:


If that's the case, she'll need to kick that baby out. I don't think there's a market for knocked up porn stars....


----------



## Ali M

Bahahaha I love this thread!


----------



## Jacksmama

Ummmm, I wouldn't say that.....there are all kinds of nut balls out there,lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Just be grateful that you aren't being subject to hoohah shots, especially the open hoohah shots that someone was sharing on another board, that was just too


----------



## Jacksmama

:shock: Wow, open hoo hah is just a itty bit over the line,lol


----------



## Courtney

If Miss Ace wants to jump start her porn star career, hoohah shots are the way to go... knocked up or not.


----------



## Golden Horse

How about teaser shots


----------



## MsBHavin

Golden Horse said:


> How about teaser shots


Brown chicken, brown cow
:lol::lol:


----------



## Katze

Omfg that had me lmfao! 

GH instead of bows, you should get some real professional equipment to get her started TASSLES!! :clap:

And as for HooHaa shots, i've seen enough on this forum to last me a lifetime tyvm ****.


----------



## Poco1220

Now that poor baby is never going to come out just due to sheer embarrassment of being seen with her porn star mommy!


----------



## flytobecat

Thats terrible:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chiilaa

I think I found the problem!!










You know what you have to do!


----------



## MsBHavin

rotfl!! I haven't laughed this hard at a preg mare thread in ages!


----------



## riccil0ve

Poor Ace. I think she's holding her baby in to save it from your cruelty. :twisted:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Chiilaa said:


> I think I found the problem!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you have to do!


----------



## corinowalk

OMG! Too funny!


----------



## Katze

Omfg lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## cakemom

Omg that poor thing. I know the problem, she's afraid the baby will grow like the moose boy, and she's skert!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917

Golden Horse said:


> How about teaser shots


It's supposed to be tassles! DUH


----------



## Golden Horse

It might supposed to be tassels, but I'm challenged when it comes to doctoring pics


----------



## FreeDestiny

This thread has gone from 'yay foal!' to 'LOOK AT DEM B00BIES, THEYRE MADE FOR TASSLES'........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic

ROFLMFAO I love the bows and the zipper! I also think it looks like she might be filling out in the taa-taas.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

crying with laughter at computer screen... clearly i have a very busy life. :lol:

Come on aceee you've made us all go completely insane from waiting so long :shock:


----------



## outnabout

:???: Just logged on for a second on a busy work day, sure that I had missed the new foal pics... this thread is truly addicting! Sigh....
I think we all deserve a video of that baby coming out!


----------



## WhoaNow

WhoaNow said:


> I say August 17th,..., an adorable 'frilly filly':wink:


Okay, today is my day,..., any baby yet??
Hoping for a filly!!! An adorable FrillyFilly!!:clap:


----------



## MsBHavin

WhoaNow said:


> Okay, today is my day,..., any baby yet??
> Hoping for a filly!!! An adorable FrillyFilly!!:clap:


Although I don't see your name at the bottom where "members birthdays" are.....I'll wish you a happy.birthday.


----------



## mysticalhorse

Holy Cow!!! This is the best thread ever!!!! LMBO!!!! 

Hang on Ace..... do it on Sat!!! Have that baby on my bday!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Well it doesn't look like a birthday foal:-( but she is still making slow progress :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

I bet she squeezes that thing out at 11:59 tonight. LOL


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I say buckskin colt tomorrow morning.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Read through the entire thread! Just need a little breather from all the laughing. I hope the baby comes soon! 

Aug 20th
Bay colt


----------



## atreyu917

I know this is probably a little far fetched, but I vote Sept 1st. Bay colt with a stripe.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Do you have a recent picture of her from behind or front view and a side view lol want to make sure my guess is an educated one


----------



## SugarPlumLove

It seems I can no longer edit my previous post so I'll make a new one. I just forgot to say.....

Happy Birthday from The Netherlands!!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Aww its your birthday , Well I hope you have an amazingly blessed day and just so you know Angel foaled Miranda in the afternoon...it can still happen not sure on day but gonna stick with the buckskin colt


----------



## Golden Horse

Pics from yesterday



















I think a different shape from here, 5 days ago, or am I just imagining it?


----------



## corinowalk

Wow has that belly dropped down! She is going to have to roll on her back to push it up hill like that! LOL


----------



## AngieLee

wow. i just read this intire thread! common ace!!!!
i'm gunna take a guess. umm.. augest 20. bay colt


----------



## Rachel1786

She better foal before midnight! Happy birthday  I'm off to go buy a small cake for Quinton's birthday, I hope you get some yummy cake too lol

Maybe if you share some cake with Ace the foal will decided to come out and have some too ****. Hey ya know some of that icing is sweeter then sugar cubes


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Ok now when you stand behind or in front of her can you see belly from the sides the updated pics do look like the foal has dropped gross part the inside of her back end has it turned the scarlet red yet. Looking at these photos i say any day now or hour since she needs to drop this brat before your birthday is up.


----------



## JessieleeZ

Just got home from vacation and was really hoping for baby pictures  pout !


----------



## Ladybug2001

To me her stomach doesn't look as dropped. o.o


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Ladybug2001 said:


> To me her stomach doesn't look as dropped. o.o


The second picture shows it very well that characteristic v shape


----------



## Katze

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Ok now when you stand behind or in front of her can you see belly from the sides the updated pics do look like the foal has dropped gross part the inside of her back end has it turned the scarlet red yet.


Omg please no hoo haa shots you'll make my eyes bleed! :hide: :wink:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Katze said:


> Omg please no hoo haa shots you'll make my eyes bleed! :hide: :wink:


LOL no no pics of it just asking if she cecked it for the color


----------



## Golden Horse

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Topless shots I can supply, full frontal nudes, well Ace does have standards you know LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

Darn GH! I saw you posted and thought YES!!! Cute foal piccies!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Katze

Golden Horse said:


> Topless shots I can supply, full frontal nudes, well Ace does have standards you know LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic

Just boobies no babies anywhere yet. I am like the foaling thread ghost! I am haunting them all!


----------



## Golden Horse

Todays pics..............no NO FOAL yet...

I can't get her all in one pic so here we are left side

'









Right side











:lol::lol:

Taking a rest again today, udder has gone down a little. I'm trying to work out how to make a bathtub big enough to hold an Arab mare, and how to get her to drink a bottle of gin


----------



## SugarPlumLove

I'm sorry I don't understand the bathtub and gin part.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Hum I'd like to see no bulge on either side to be fully dropped but I dont recall whether Angel had dropped all the way or not.


----------



## nicole25

She better hurry up or you'll be having a winter foal! Those canadian winters are right around the corner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

SugarPlumLove said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand the bathtub and gin part.



Good old fashioned British remedy for bringing on babies, steaming hot bath and a large glass of Gin:wink:


----------



## SugarPlumLove

haha oh okay!


----------



## Golden Horse

nicole25 said:


> She better hurry up or you'll be having a winter foal! Those canadian winters are right around the corner
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Looks frantically for the unlike button :sad: don't remind me, YUK


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

GH, maybe Ace is waiting for a midwife & a warm jacuzzi water birth? :lol:

She's looking closer. Jello dock or puffy hoo-ha yet?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

When will she foal? August 30th
What color? Bay
Colt or filly? Colt
Whose the daddy? Alto

I don't know if this has already been brought up or not but I was just wondering, since you bought her confirmed in foal to FSF Jesse James and it turns out that this foal was not sired by him would you get to breed her to him again? I ask because I have seen this stallion in person and LOVE him, wish I could afford to breed to him.  If I were you and she wasn't really in foal to him or lost the foal, I would be pretty upset, but Amanda is a nice person and I would bet that she would let you breed her to him again. 


​


----------



## Golden Horse

Amanda has kindly offered me to either return Ace to Jesse, or to substitute another mare in for her, so I still have the chance to end up with my Jesse baby. 

We had already agreed which of my mares I would sub, but I need to talk to her again, because that will change, so we will see.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Golden Horse said:


> Amanda has kindly offered me to either return Ace to Jesse, or to substitute another mare in for her, so I still have the chance to end up with my Jesse baby.
> 
> We had already agreed which of my mares I would sub, but I need to talk to her again, because that will change, so we will see.


I figured she would but thought I would ask! I'm soooo jealous, maybe someday I will be lucky enough to have a foal by him.


----------



## ArabGirl

Jesse is a cool guy - I think he and Ace would be a great cross. 

BTW -I can't remember if you've mentioned it or not already, GH -- but what's your mares pedigree? She almost has a 'Khemosabi look' to me.


----------



## nicole25

Maybe if we all just got together and squeezed her big belly she would pop that baby out! or maybe just pop in general! hahah


----------



## Golden Horse

Here is the link for her pedigree

Just for Ace Arabian

and also a treat for you, this is what an Ace x Jesse baby looks like, this is Norman, her 2010 baby


----------



## ThaiDye

So cute! Looks a little like my Thunder without the connecting stripe between star & snip.









For a minute there, I got excited. I thought, finally! Baby pix!, then I read what it said. The fact that he is so big never phased me after seeing Ace's tummy. LOL


----------



## Poco1220

Good God don't breed Ace again, we don't want another 2 year foal thread


----------



## Golden Horse

Poco1220 said:


> Good God don't breed Ace again, we don't want another 2 year foal thread



One reason that I am seriously considering if I want to breed her again. I have a few horses here, I like all of them, some more than others. I would sell a few if them for the right offer, I would be upset if anything happened to any of them, and there are a couple, and Ace is one, who I would be totally and utterly devastated if anything happened to.

While I dearly dearly want a foal from her, and a Jesse foal would just be to awesome, I also don't know if I can put her and me through another year of this. I truly wouldn't care if she never worked and never foaled again, I would keep her just to hang out with.

Part of the whole breeding decision is 'Is it worth risking this mare' and when it comes to Ace, I'm still thinking


----------



## ThaiDye

> One reason that I am seriously considering if I want to breed her again. I have a few horses here, I like all of them, some more than others. I would sell a few if them for the right offer, I would be upset if anything happened to any of them, and there are a couple, and Ace is one, who I would be totally and utterly devastated if anything happened to.
> 
> While I dearly dearly want a foal from her, and a Jesse foal would just be to awesome, I also don't know if I can put her and me through another year of this. I truly wouldn't care if she never worked and never foaled again, I would keep her just to hang out with.
> 
> Part of the whole breeding decision is 'Is it worth risking this mare' and when it comes to Ace, I'm still thinking.



That is EXACTLY how I feel about Dakota! And one thing that makes me NOT want to breed her anymore is the fact that she did not pass her placenta in a timely manner & I do not want to go through that again. I love her so much! If I could only keep 1 horse, she's the one. People keep offering me thousands of dollars to buy her & I tell them it's not about money. Money runs out, but when she's gone, that's it. No horse could ever come close to her! She's my number one.


----------



## heartprints62

Well I always say when one life is taken from this world, another is given in return..... 

I had to put my 20 year old cat to sleep this morning after her having a stroke. 

So come on Ace... I need a reason to smile!

RIP Emily-kitty (Feb 1991-Aug 2011)


----------



## sabowin

I'm so sorry about your loss of the very adorable Emily-Kitty. I lost one kitty a little over a year ago, and am treasuring every moment with my other two (all three were the same age). I like your theory about one life waning and being replaced by a new life. C'mon, Ace!


----------



## amynjay

Come on Ace the suspence is killing me. I can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## Courtney

Golden Horse said:


> One reason that I am seriously considering if I want to breed her again. I have a few horses here, I like all of them, some more than others. I would sell a few if them for the right offer, I would be upset if anything happened to any of them, and there are a couple, and Ace is one, who I would be totally and utterly devastated if anything happened to.
> 
> While I dearly dearly want a foal from her, and a Jesse foal would just be to awesome, I also don't know if I can put her and me through another year of this. I truly wouldn't care if she never worked and never foaled again, I would keep her just to hang out with.
> 
> Part of the whole breeding decision is 'Is it worth risking this mare' and when it comes to Ace, I'm still thinking


I love that you thought of her well being first before your desire to have another foal out of her... that speaks volumes to your character and I applaud you for it. Isn't it funny how some horses kind of just worm their way into our hearts without us realizing it?


----------



## Golden Horse

Courtney said:


> I love that you thought of her well being first before your desire to have another foal out of her... that speaks volumes to your character and I applaud you for it. Isn't it funny how some horses kind of just worm their way into our hearts without us realizing it?



Thanks for that, but please don't applaud to much, I did say I haven't made a final decision yet. I have all winter to decide, and as Nicole rightly pointed out winter isn't that far away, it's going to be tough taking a late baby through that.

I will make my final decision early next year.


----------



## nicole25

Ugh winter. Come on Ace. At this rate you will be naming the babye Winter too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think if she doesn't foal soon there is going to be a bunch of forumers at your house trying to pull the foal out from the craziness of their impatience. Have you taken her on the bumpy truck ride yet? How about a nice long walk? See if you can get her to sit on a ball and rotate her pelvis.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Ha the walks I did that with Angel fun and nice exercise for me too.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Tomorrow is the 20th! Come on Ace!


----------



## Courtney

I wonder... is there a horse-sized trampoline? Maybe she should jump on that for a while.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Spike her water with some castor oil lol


----------



## coffeegod

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Spike her water with some castor oil lol


OMG! I tried the castor oil trick and COMPLETELY cleared out my system...I mean everything! I was sooooo sick and didn't go into labor for another week.


----------



## mysticalhorse

Hang on till 12:01am Ace..... have that baby tomorrow on my "Dirty Thirty"!!! Lmbo!

So how many other Aug 20th (human) birthdays are on this foal thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62

I did the caster oil trick too!! Only it DID start my labor and it never "cleared my system"... I even ate before I went to the hospital!


----------



## coffeegod

heartprints62 said:


> I did the caster oil trick too!! Only it DID start my labor and it never "cleared my system"... I even ate before I went to the hospital!


Nine and a half years later, I still shudder at the thought of castor oil. The worst was feeling that lousy and still being pregnant!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Come on Ace!!! All these mares not wanting to pop are making me anxious! Lol!
I'm voting for....
August 23, chesnut colt with star and one hind sock


----------



## Golden Horse

Arggghhh

I'm relying on DH to give me Ace updates, and all he says is no change.This should be her opportunity to foal, I am laid up in the house for a couple of days.

Last night while getting on Bert I did something to my knee, it was bad enough that I was non weight bearing. I had to take a trip to hospital today, good news I had a Bakers Cyst, which is why I've been having problems with that knee for a couple of weeks, and it burst, which is why things are so painful. Two days bed rest and using crutches when I have to move, then two weeks to rehab.

So Ace here is your opportunity


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Awww! All the best in your recovery!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

LOL yep this should be her cue to git r done rest up and dont over do it since we know when she does drop your gonna say heck with the resting thing.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x

Hope you get better soon!

Ok been stalking this post for a bit now lol better guess: Filly, dark bay with golden tinge in the summer sun and a tiny star just like my Alli!!!!! 

Seriously Ace, most girls wouldn't want to be sooooo wide and droopy round the middle!!!! Get that giraffe out!!!!! XD


----------



## csimkunas6

Sorry to hear about your injury GH....I know knee pain and recovery is(well for me anyways) some of the worst pain Ive ever had.....hope you recover soon


----------



## smrobs

So sorry about your knee, GH, I hope it heals up quickly. I keep thinking that every day will mean foal pictures :lol:. I guess Ace is just out to drive us all to drinking.


----------



## Katze

Hope your knee get's better soon GH! *sends healing vibes*


----------



## ioconner

Feel better soon!


----------



## ioconner

That D*** horse is bound to foal now that you can't get out there, huh??? 

Surely???

The suspense is killing all of us!!


----------



## ioconner

BTW...I <3 Norman!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I had a dream that Ace had her baby. Then I logged on, and alas, still no baby . C'mon Ace! You're gonna let the burn the little cookie inside you! And everybody knows that cookies are tastier when they are still soft and gooey, it's time to let the baby out!

I hope you get better soon!!


----------



## Katze

That babeh is never coming out, she is horse laughing at us.....She's shifting that big ol hay belly around to trick our weak human eyes into believing theres a cute wee foal in there ; ; COME ON ACE GIVE UP ZE FOAL!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Sigh, now I'm being driven crazy as well, **** mare, and rotten husband for his less than detailed descriptions, and refusal to take booby shots for me


----------



## Poco1220

Lol he's scared of the tassels!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner

haha...most men would jump at the chance to take booby shots!
:happydance:


----------



## JessieleeZ

my goodness i just got 4 emails on my phone saying someone had commented on this post... i got all excited thinking the baby was here  POUT!!!


----------



## Katze

Golden Horse said:


> Sigh, now I'm being driven crazy as well, **** mare, and rotten husband for his less than detailed descriptions, and refusal to take booby shots for me


****! Husbands can be quite useless when it comes to describing certain things. Or he's afraid of the tassles n'belly zipper like Poco said :lol:


----------



## MsBHavin

Anything?!


----------



## FreeDestiny

I saw our BO walking a little foal at our barn from his pen to his stall yesterday, he looked exactly how I pictured ace's foal to look like. Its a sign, c'mon Ace !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

wow this has been going for a loooong time. Sheesh ACE we wanna see some baby picts.

Bay filly with lotsa chrome!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hope you are feeling a bit better! 

Maybe he would take video for you? Surely she's getting closer, hurry up would ya Ace?


----------



## dee

I don't know about your husband, but mine is a real stinker. He knew Dancer was having her baby and waited another TWO HOURS to call me at work and let me know it had happened. 

I was LIVID because anything could have gone wrong - we had learned just before she foaled that Dancer was considerably older than we had been led to believe. 

Hubby thought it was funny that I got so mad. Nothing went wrong, but still...he could at least let me know when it happened. Then, to make matters worse, he refused to take any pictures, so I had to wait all day to come home and see our little filly, Rain!

MEN!!!! :-x


----------



## PerchiesKisses

subbing!


----------



## BigGreyHorse

I am now checking this thread multiple times a day and I really don't have the time to spare for this much internet thread stalking! This mare has GOT to get off the dime with this!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali M

Totally agree! Ace is cutting into my work productivity, and that is unacceptable.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Golden hasn't updated today.... hmmm....


----------



## JessieleeZ

either she had the foal and shes to busy..... but i would think she would let us know asap....hmmmm


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I think she has a foal and over did it on the knee being in the barn and is either grounded from her computer or is on some nice pain meds lol


----------



## Poco1220

She probably consulted some sort of locksmith go get that **** zipper unstuck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe

lol Or she's out there in scuba gear trying to figure out how to get in!


----------



## HannahFaith

subbing!


----------



## Courtney

ShutUpJoe said:


> lol Or she's out there in scuba gear trying to figure out how to get in!


I demand pictures... no, VIDEO... of this!


----------



## dee

Nah - my money says GH is in the hospital after getting tired of her hubby not taking the required pix and trying to get out there herself and messing up her knee even more!


----------



## Chiilaa

dee said:


> Nah - my money says GH is in the hospital after getting tired of her hubby not taking the required pix and trying to get out there herself and messing up her knee even more!


Either that, or in hospital with hubby getting himself mended after GH took a crutch to him for not taking her booby shots...


----------



## Golden Horse

Sigh nothing as dramatic, have been struggling with the pain pills and feeling kind of out of it. 

Still nothing from madam, I hope to get out there and get a hands on check up in the morning


----------



## Poco1220

Glad to hear you're alive and kicking at least! And you should feel special that we take note so quickly of your absence (even if we did makes excuses for you!). Get better please *hugs*


----------



## smrobs

You take care of yourself first, GH. Of course we all want updates but not at risk to _your_ health. I'm sure that miss thang out there is perfectly content.


----------



## Katze

Oh dear, I got all excited thinking she FINALLY burst, no such luck yet huh. Oh well, i'll keep stalking this thread multiple times a day until she pops lol!


----------



## AngieLee

glad to hear your doing okish GH, just hang in there. but take care of yourself first! you dont need to make it any worse. im sure ace is very happy and content out there.


----------



## Katze

Take care of yourself first GH, if your out of commission you're no good to her! I'm sure the Duchess is fine in all her inflatedness lol.


----------



## Courtney

Have you considered popping her like a balloon? She looks enough like one that perhaps, she can be popped like one.


----------



## coffeegod

Courtney said:


> Have you considered popping her like a balloon? She looks enough like one that perhaps, she can be popped like one.


or squeezing her like a zit?


----------



## Jacksmama

coffeegod said:


> or squeezing her like a zit?


Hmm, ya know that's not a bad idea...maybe if you start from the front and work your way back like a tube of toothpaste we'll see some results:lol:


----------



## GreyRay

5.8 quake in Virginia. Come on Ace! Its a sign! Though I have a feeling this mare would hold on to that baby if we were going through Armageddon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

*Le BIG ENORMOUS SIGH*

Took the 4 wheel bike out this morning, OH what JOY to get your hands on the horses, I could feel my blood pressure coming down. I wish I could say that they were glad to see me, but alas I fear it was the oats that were the main attraction.

As for Ace, well having an intimate knowledge of her anatomy, I would say she feels a lot firmer in the udder, but looking at the pics, IJDK :-(

I won't be able to get her in for scan until I can drive, and that will be when I can hit the brakes hard enough, soon please, make it soon.

Anyway, todays visual update, what do you think??


----------



## dee

Udder is getting more developed looking, but no wax as of yet. Wish I looked as good when I was pregnant as she does!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

How many days is she at?


----------



## Faceman

SugarPlumLove said:


> How many days is she at?


Well she got pregnant in the summer of '06. That would make her somewhere around 1,800 days...:shock:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She looks to be making progress. From last side shots to now I see more mass in her flank area....fingers crossed that baby is birth canal bound!


----------



## Jacksmama

Well, her udder looks much fuller and firmer IMO. And that belly,..... that poor poor girl.....I don't think she'll ever get her girlish figure back,lol


----------



## Poco1220

Faceman said:


> Well she got pregnant in the summer of '06. That would make her somewhere around 1,800 days...:shock:


****! That sounds about right!


----------



## nicole25

I think its a little colt he should be names Quake if he is born today. But i honestly do not know how this earthquake didnt shake that baby out of her. Maybe its time to call in the National Guard or something and they can pull it out.


----------



## Golden Horse

coffeegod said:


> or squeezing her like a zit?



Ohh YUK


----------



## Golden Horse

Oh and IF she is indeed in foal, and I can't help thinking that she is just and attention Ho:wink::twisted: she is now on her 381 st day:shock:

And I have been watching her and waiting since her first due date, back in May, so nearly 4 months of foal watching.

Oh and seeing has there has been so many things about Arab breeding I'll boast on my girl here, in her 5 generation pedigree, she goes back to either Bask or Serafix through every line but 1 pretty awesome eh?? 

That's 5 back to Serafix and 3 back to Bask


----------



## nicole25

Ace is definitely the definition of a STUBBORN mare right about now.


----------



## Horse Hippie

I cannot believe this horse has not foaled yet!!! Colt, out of Alto - dear Gawd, it has to be if has been this long! Either going to pop as you are reading this or September long weekend. Color - bay.


----------



## Rachel1786

nicole25 said:


> I think its a little colt he should be names Quake if he is born today. But i honestly do not know how this earthquake didnt shake that baby out of her. Maybe its time to call in the National Guard or something and they can pull it out.


That quake was pretty crazy right! I was sitting in my computer chair and I thought my cat was attacking the sweatshirt hanging off it, then I looked and didn't see him so I just ignored it, my mom text me a few minutes later and told me that there was a quake in state college where she was visiting my brother in the hospital. She was in an elevator of all places lol


----------



## nicole25

Just occurred to me that GH is in Saskatchewan and in no way felt that earthquake we had today on the EC. Ah well haha oops.


----------



## Poco1220

nicole25 said:


> Just occurred to me that GH is in Saskatchewan and in no way felt that earthquake we had today on the EC. Ah well haha oops.


_Felt the earthquake?_ No no, that big ol' mare walking around *caused* the earthquake!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Golden Horse said:


> Oh and IF she is indeed in foal, and I can't help thinking that she is just and attention Ho:wink::twisted: she is now on her 381 st day:shock:
> 
> And I have been watching her and waiting since her first due date, back in May, so nearly 4 months of foal watching.
> 
> Oh and seeing has there has been so many things about Arab breeding I'll boast on my girl here, in her 5 generation pedigree, she goes back to either Bask or Serafix through every line but 1 pretty awesome eh??
> 
> That's 5 back to Serafix and 3 back to Bask


The arab I rescued was Bask bred, that horse had a rough start at life but man he was so solid and trusting abused to no end his first 2 yrs half starved yet he wanted to trust everyone I rehab'ed him took 2 yrs he is now owned by a child that horse is so spoiled and loved.


----------



## JessieleeZ

When the foal gets here you should name it " Took ya long enough "


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I love that name! ****! Stable name "Finally"


----------



## atreyu917

If it's a boy just call him "Finn" haha.


----------



## JessieleeZ

and a girl Tooky, tookie,.. you get the picture lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Look we're so impatient we are naming it.


----------



## Ali M

Dangit!!! Here you all were talking about names and I thought she had 'Finally' foaled. I actually cheered!


----------



## Faceman

Locked In My Womb

Womb Witha View

Methusafetus


----------



## Scoope

Maybe she needs a reminder on how its supposed to go?


----------



## MangoRoX87

If this foal ain't here by the end of the week, her belly will be dragging the ground and I'll be jerking that shy little guy out!!!!


----------



## newbhj

I just read this whole thread, so entertaining!
Come on Ace! I want to see some baby pictures!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Does anyone think it's time to get the vet out and take a look? A normal pregnancy for a horse is 11 months and she's at almost 3 months overdue.


----------



## Golden Horse

Today is day 382, so she is only really a month over the 'average' foaling date, and the usual span is considered to be between 320 and 370 days. 

It is however fact that just over 18% of mares foal quite happily and healthily after 370 days. She stall has a ways to go to beat the record of 445 days for a live birth :shock::shock: just think we could play this game until November, for goodness sake someone pass me the vodka!!!

Seriously I have spoken to the vet, who is full of reassuring noises just watch her and as long as she is healthy and happy there is no need for her to be seen. I'm still struggling with if I should take her in or not, part of me wants to know for sure, if she has a healthy foal in there then all we have to do is carry on playing the waiting game, if she doesn't, then she has pulled a great con on a lot of people, but I still love her.

It is far to late for her to be bred back this year, if she was open. With the extra weight that she is carrying, added to the extra weight I'm carrying at the moment, there is no way that she can go back under saddle this year. 

So we sit and wait and hope that is not gas, because if she looks like she is going to break wind, I'm going to point her rear end south and light a match :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles

You sure she didn't jump the fence after you saw her with Alto? :lol:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

SugarPlumLove said:


> Does anyone think it's time to get the vet out and take a look? A normal pregnancy for a horse is 11 months and she's at almost 3 months overdue.


If her breeding dates are correct since she thought she was already bred and the mare was running with the stallions who really knows the exact date.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Okay well I just thought I'd bring it up  No harm meant


PS I can't count...


----------



## ThaiDye

Okay, lets do the math. Orcas have a gestation of 500 days. Subtract 382 for Ace, leaving 118 days left to go. That would be just about right for that trip to Hudson Bay you took last July, remember? You should have never let Ace go off swimming by herself (tsk tsk)
So, new guesses:
Due date-Dec 1
Color-black with white splashes
Sex-male
Father-Shamu


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x

LOL ThaiDye!!! 

Cmon Ace!!!!!!! Im sure I'm turning grey for you GH waiting for this little road blockage to shift!!! Wait- I'm going away on saturday and wont have internet for an entire week :-( shes sure to pop just as I leave so I miss all the new baby pics and all the excitement :-| typical! 
I hope she gives birth to a happy and healthy foal. Changinh prediction btw. Colt- fillies are too impatient to wait so long!-, cherry bay with stockings at the back!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

SugarPlumLove said:


> Okay well I just thought I'd bring it up  No harm meant
> 
> 
> PS I can't count...


No harm done why would your suggestion cause harm I posted why I hadnt become alarmed yet . its all good.


----------



## Chiilaa

Dear Ace,

Chiilaa is getting married on the 10th of September, then heading to Hawaii for 10 days. Please pop the baby out before then, it would be much appreciated. 

Regards,
Bride anticipating a foal that is on another continent more than her own wedding.


----------



## Allison Finch

I would go to a lawyer and file papers for eviction. Then, simply serve them on the foal.......


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Allison Finch said:


> I would go to a lawyer and file papers for eviction. Then, simply serve them on the foal.......



LOL love it.


----------



## NdAppy

I served my kids with verbal evictions notices when I was pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

NdAppy said:


> I served my kids with verbal evictions notices when I was pregnant. :rofl:


Ha with two of mine my doctor served them with drug induced evictions.


----------



## Golden Horse

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> If her breeding dates are correct since she thought she was already bred and the mare was running with the stallions who really knows the exact date.


The only sort of fixed point is that she was scanned safely in foal to Alto on August 27th with what looked to be a 3 week old fetus. Mind you she had been previously scanned in June safe to Jesse:twisted:

So, either she is holding to her observed breeding.

or

She then slipped that foal and is holding to a later breeding

or

She has decided she likes the pampering that pregnancy brings, but isn't so keen on actually giving birth and all that messy stuff so she is just making the best of life:roll:


----------



## Hunter65

I think we should call her Anticipation


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I haven't had internet for 2 days, I was hoping I would come to this thread and see baby pics ~sigh~


----------



## AngieLee

wow. i get off the computer for a few hours and theres already another page for me to read haha
i like the name anticipation for a filly  her registerd/show name can be "whatcha wait'n for" haha  it has a nice ring to it i think 

well she's for sure getting bigger and her boobies are making progress so she has a foal in there....somewhere. i say she's just holding her monster in as long as possible and enjoying being pamperd XD


----------



## Courtney

I bet it's a colt and he's lost. A filly would have stopped and asked for directions by now.


----------



## Ebzeenah

Now wouldn't it be something if she had both foals and deliverd both as healthy babies?! Make room....


----------



## Hunter65

courtney said:


> i bet it's a colt and he's lost. A filly would have stopped and asked for directions by now.



****!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Golden Horse said:


> The only sort of fixed point is that she was scanned safely in foal to Alto on August 27th with what looked to be a 3 week old fetus. Mind you she had been previously scanned in June safe to Jesse:twisted:
> 
> So, either she is holding to her observed breeding.
> 
> or
> 
> She then slipped that foal and is holding to a later breeding
> 
> or
> 
> She has decided she likes the pampering that pregnancy brings, but isn't so keen on actually giving birth and all that messy stuff so she is just making the best of life:roll:


Exactly which is why I knew you had a handle of the situation time to sneak some caster oil in her.


----------



## heartprints62

Ebzeenah said:


> Now wouldn't it be something if she had both foals and deliverd both as healthy babies?! Make room....


 
Haha!! That's what I'm thinking... or she's got twins from Alto!!!!


----------



## Paint Meadow

Subbing....


----------



## MsBHavin

*dies* Hurry up !! I want to see baby!


----------



## csimkunas6

Jiminy Cricket Ace!!! Whats going on in there!??? I want to see a baby!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

A N T I C I P A T I O N... is making us wait


----------



## csimkunas6

Hunter65 said:


> A N T I C I P A T I O N... is making us wait


LOL...no Ace is making us wait :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

csimkunas6 said:


> LOL...no Ace is making us wait :lol:


Maybe she doesn't wanna come out


----------



## smrobs




----------



## csimkunas6

Hunter65 said:


> Maybe she doesn't wanna come out


Hah, maybe not...who would, lol, theres a storm coming(where I am anyways), foal wants to stay where its nice and safe


----------



## SugarPlumLove

csimkunas6 said:


> Hah, maybe not...who would, lol, theres a storm coming(where I am anyways), foal wants to stay where its nice and safe


I don't think the foal realizes she's/he's not in South Carolina


----------



## csimkunas6

SugarPlumLove said:


> I don't think the foal realizes she's/he's not in South Carolina


LOL, well as you can see, I was just thinking of myself LOL....where do you live GH? Im having what my husband calls "a blonde moment" No offense to the blondes out there....


----------



## Hunter65

csimkunas6 said:


> LOL, well as you can see, I was just thinking of myself LOL....where do you live GH? Im having what my husband calls "a blonde moment" No offense to the blondes out there....



Saskatchewan. Darn baby better come before winter lol


----------



## csimkunas6

Hunter65 said:


> Saskatchewan. Darn baby better come before winter lol


Hahahah your right!!! Before we know it, theres gonna be 3ft of snow of the ground!!!


----------



## Hunter65

csimkunas6 said:


> Hahahah your right!!! Before we know it, theres gonna be 3ft of snow of the ground!!!



She can send Ace out to me in BC when the snow flies. Doesn't snow here. :0)


----------



## SugarPlumLove

By her sig it says Saskatchewan! Used to live there  Have to say BC is better


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Hunter65 said:


> She can send Ace out to me in BC when the snow flies. Doesn't snow here. :0)


It snows where I officially live! (Vanderhoof)


----------



## Golden Horse

Hunter65 said:


> She can send Ace out to me in BC when the snow flies. Doesn't snow here. :0)



That will be in 3 weeks then?

Crap just checked, and on average we have half a snow day in September, and two and a half in Oct, I thought I was joking.


----------



## Hunter65

SugarPlumLove said:


> It snows where I officially live! (Vanderhoof)



OK I will be more specific then, Vancouver, BC :0)


----------



## heartprints62

You can send her on down to me in Texas! She can sweat the baby out! Wont get cold her til January!


----------



## Ali M

Technically it's the foal that determines when they're born, so I guess he's pretty darn comfy in there! Poor Ace is probably just as antsy as we are for him to make up his mind and crawl on out.


----------



## Carleen

If you send her to BC with Hunter, I will help take care of her while she's here. :wink:


----------



## Katze

GH these are for you:


Oh and I thoght of a baby name for the BAY COLT: Lost'N'Late :wink:

P.S I think we (your baby stalker crew) would not be adverse to partaking of the above refreshments while we grow effing old and grey waiting, at least let's do it with some fun  *21+ ONLY*


----------



## Poco1220

Aww I'm 21 but no alcohol since I'm pregnant. But hey MY due date is 12/17 which means at this rate I just might beat the mare!


----------



## Katze

Poco I place my bets on you popping before that mare does!


----------



## Falicity

I've been subbing on the sly for the past week-ish... time for Ace to push 'im ('er?) out!! I say dark bay filly with no chrome!! She'd better hustle, though, at this rate she will never see the sun... the next apocalypse is approaching!! :shock:


----------



## Hunter65

Im in on the vodka, unless Ace comes to visit. Carleen we can switch off foal patrol


----------



## Hunter65

Race om between poco and ace!


----------



## Golden Horse

Mmmmmm look at all that vodka, 

All you vodka fans may want to try this 










My current favorite

Madam is super cranky tonight, no wax, doesn't look ready, but I swear her belly has risen up now


----------



## Sunny

Seriously?!?!

I have been stalking this thread for like, what, six years now?

I click and there are 15 unread pages so I get super excited, "Yay!!! There HAS to be a fuzzy wittle foal!"

Of course not!!

Le sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

I'm guessing we'll have a COLT between pages 50 and 52.


----------



## cakemom

Im dying here. Pour mine with sugar free cranberry please, and make it a big girl drink, none of those small plastic cups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OTTBLover

Make that two!


----------



## Rascaholic

GH Please let Miss Ace know Rascal has a new pasture coming (hopefully closing will be done first of next week) and if she'll hurry I'll send her lovely green grass, LOADS of it LOL
If it's a colt name it after the commercial LOL" Wait N Ketchup" LOL


----------



## pctrider

how about "fashionably later" for a girl?


----------



## HollyBubbles

foal name: Eventually Arrived... barn name... Evan(colt) Aria(filly) :lol:

This is getting beyond crazy now, I feel sorry for you GH, even I'm getting antsy about this, I can't even imagine how frustrated you are by now. I would be out there with the chains pulling that thing out by now :lol: It's gonna be born a full grown elephant at this rate


----------



## Bandy

STILL NOTHING??? WHAT! COME ON ACE! lol
I love Hollys name suggestions


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I've started dreaming about Ace foaling now... :lol: I woke up this morning all excited because I dreamt she had a colt last night. Of course it was an Appy colt (no idea where my sleeping brain thought that up).... :lol:


----------



## AngieLee

oh common ace! pop the wee one out already!!!
poor me a drink aswell! the waiting is killing me! except im more of a bacardi person lol but i am know to have to ocasinal vodka and cran


----------



## Sunny

I'm underage but even I wouldn't mind a cosmo right now.

Waiting on Ace mixed with college algebra is about to send me over the edge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze

cakemom said:


> Im dying here. Pour mine with sugar free cranberry please, and make it a big girl drink, none of those small plastic cups.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mama we ONLY have big girl drinks here :lol:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I'll have a shot of american honey.


----------



## coffeegod

Is there any way we can get Ace added to this list?

Longest gestation periods: Here's to mothers | MNN - Mother Nature Network

I believe she deserves the recognition.

Still say that a big ol' lazy boy in there. Bay, one white snip on his nose, born sometime in 2012.


----------



## kctop72

ok....I stumbled onto this site while doing some research on breeding and I have to say, it's awesome! I love this thread, I'm addicted....


----------



## Golden Horse

Well another day dawns bright and breezy, this morning everyone else was just about finished breakfast by the time madam managed to waddle that belly from the far end of the field and get hers.

So yup you guessed it NO FOAL YET, and I don't know what you mean getting impatient with waiting, I've always smoked two packs a day, washed down with a bottle of vodka, a two pound bar of chocolate and the last few shavings of fingernail that are left.

The nervous head twitch could be new, it's hard to tell because of the eye twitch!


----------



## Kaibear

Dang no progress?! I've been checking this thread twice a day and I'm dying for some baby pics!


----------



## coffeegod

Golden Horse said:


> Well another day dawns bright and breezy, this morning everyone else was just about finished breakfast by the time madam managed to waddle that belly from the far end of the field and get hers.
> 
> So yup you guessed it NO FOAL YET, and I don't know what you mean getting impatient with waiting, I've always smoked two packs a day, washed down with a bottle of vodka, a two pound bar of chocolate and the last few shavings of fingernail that are left.
> 
> The nervous head twitch could be new, it's hard to tell because of the eye twitch!












For you.


----------



## Carleen

Good lord, I actually had a dream last night about that foal being born!


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL Coffegod, just what I need, send me a bottle of that stuff stat


----------



## coffeegod

Golden Horse said:


> LOL Coffegod, just what I need, send me a bottle of that stuff stat


My current FB status is 'Ah, Xanax...you make the asshats of this world bearable. I thank you.'

Better living through chemistry all the way, baby.


----------



## Golden Horse

I have something for you


----------



## heartprints62

OMG I just noticed this thread has 19,550 views!!! That's some serious thread stalking! Does Ace have any idea how many folks she's got waiting on her!! 

.Btw. I still voting for twins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

heartprints62 said:


> OMG I just noticed this thread has 19,550 views!!! That's some serious thread stalking! Does Ace have any idea how many folks she's got waiting on her!!
> 
> .Btw. I still voting for twins!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Probably, maybe she is waiting to get to 20,000


----------



## Golden Horse

Now then official Ace watchers, tell me true, do you see anything different in these pics?


----------



## Hunter65

Holy smokes how can she still get around, gonna have to put wheels on her belly. Maybe she does have two in there....


----------



## tempest

How old is Ace?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Huge difference! Looks like she's getting softer in the back and she's filling up! Come on Ace!


----------



## Golden Horse

tempest said:


> How old is Ace?



She is 19 this year, this will be her 7th foal. The original plan was to let her foal out the Jesse baby, which would of been in May, then breed her straight back to Alto, for my part bred Arab.

Obviously that plan failed, so I will be making a difficult decision this winter as to if we will try her for a foal again.


----------



## Paint Meadow

heartprints62 said:


> OMG I just noticed this thread has 19,550 views!!! That's some serious thread stalking! Does Ace have any idea how many folks she's got waiting on her!!
> 
> .Btw. I still voting for twins!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Half of those are from me.....:evil:


----------



## ArabGirl

Oh, WoW! She's looking really ready! She's got that telltale 'hollow' between her belly and her hip bone. Looks to me like it can't be much longer...(Pleeeease Ace! Don't let it be much longer!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62

ArabGirl said:


> Oh, WoW! She's looking really ready! She's got *that telltale 'hollow'* between her belly and her hip bone. Looks to me like it can't be much longer...(Pleeeease Ace! Don't let it be much longer!!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea!! That's what I noticed first too!!! Hooray Ace, it can't possibly be much longer now!!!!

I hope that baby has a ladder to climb from the ground where her belly is dragging, up and out!! Good grief, poor mama!!!! You might have to roll her on her back to get that booger out!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Golden Horse said:


> Well another day dawns bright and breezy, this morning everyone else was just about finished breakfast by the time madam managed to waddle that belly from the far end of the field and get hers.
> 
> So yup you guessed it NO FOAL YET, and I don't know what you mean getting impatient with waiting, I've always smoked two packs a day, washed down with a bottle of vodka, a two pound bar of chocolate and the last few shavings of fingernail that are left.
> 
> The nervous head twitch could be new, it's hard to tell because of the eye twitch!


Was she slow to eat? Is she normally fast to her food before today?


----------



## ThaiDye

> I'm guessing we'll have a COLT between pages 50 and 52


Really? We're guessing pages now? The way this thread runs, it would be more like pages 70-75.

However, GH should probably just start a new thread for the colt when he is born if only to save us stalkers from filtering through 100 pages of "no pony yet"`to see him.


----------



## tempest

I'm thinking that it's going to be a colt.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I still say buckskin colt, In the pics her belly looks a tad more v shaped stand behind her directly behind her a few feet if you cant see a bulge on either side then she'd fully dropped. I'd like to see less wrinkles on her udder any signs of wax? have you tested her milk?


----------



## MsBHavin

I'm betting she'll have her colt labor day weekend, when my boyfriend comes to town and I'm away from the computer :?


----------



## Chiilaa

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I still say buckskin colt, In the pics her belly looks a tad more v shaped stand behind her directly behind her a few feet if you cant see a bulge on either side then she'd fully dropped. I'd like to see less wrinkles on her udder any signs of wax? have you tested her milk?


The foal can't possibly be buckskin.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Chiilaa said:


> The foal can't possibly be buckskin.


Sorry I thought the sire was a pally. but wrong or not thats gonna be my guess lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Alto is a Haflinger, so while they appear palomino, they're actually flaxen chestnut. Only color possibilities are bay, black or chestnut.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Alto is a Haflinger, so while they appear palomino, they're actually flaxen chestnut. Only color possibilities are bay, black or chestnut.


Gotcha lol learn something new everyday I always thought they were pally's thanks for the info hum change guess too late?


----------



## Katze

omfg shes GINORMOUS! DROP THAT BABEH NAO!!!


----------



## dee

Poor mare is going to give birth to a full grown Belgian!


----------



## Wheatermay

Wow this thread is one of the longest Ive ever seen and I read it all, lol... Another fan waiting and checking this thread regularly!


----------



## xeventer17

I swear, if Ace doesn't drop that baby soon, my head is gonna explode from anticipation.

Is that was you want Ace? Blood on your hooves? I can't think of anything else you'd be waiting for!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I, for one, am thoroughly disappointed that she didn't foal on August 23rd. I was hoping to share my birthday with the little - excuse me that baby must be huge by now - darling.


----------



## Golden Horse

xeventer17 said:


> .
> 
> Is that was you want Ace? Blood on your hooves?



I swear she is a pacifist, she wouldn't want blood shed, adoration, attention, anticipation yes, but not blood :lol::lol:


----------



## Rachel1786

Golden Horse said:


> I swear she is a pacifist, she wouldn't want blood shed, adoration, attention, anticipation yes, but not blood :lol::lol:


I just got all excited when I saw you posted  I think I need to go to bed, forum stalking this late is never good lol


----------



## HannahFaith

Golden Horse said:


> I swear she is a pacifist, she wouldn't want blood shed, adoration, attention, anticipation yes, but not blood :lol::lol:


exactly! no blood... therefore she cant have the baby cause there will be blood! thats why she's holding it in!!!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Gh have you tried rolling her down a hill?? Or possibly flipping her over and rolling on her stomach? Possibly squeezing her sides firmly? Pulling her tail? Cranking it like a lever? Stretching her legs? :lol:

Walk her through a door it might squeeze the little sucker(s) out. :lol:


----------



## Bandy

So how long till shes "due" for the second stallion?


----------



## Wheatermay

Are they pregnant 10 or 11 months? I cant remember, we have only had one foal here and it was 2yrs ago! I remember the anticipation tho!


----------



## outnabout

Regularly checking this thread with my other routine log-ins every a.m. Ace has got to be the most popular mare on this forum! Popular, Ace... POPular.... POP 
Anytime would be great


----------



## KDW

At this point I am begining to think she will never foal...but I have been keeping watch...


----------



## Sunny

Add me to the list of forumers who have had dreams about the foal!

It was a pale chestnut filly with a big ol' blaze. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicole25

Dear Baby Ace,
Your beloved followers here on "The Horse Forum" would like to see you appear some time soon. We are also pretty sure that Momma Ace would like for you to be born ASAP too. She is looking rather uncomfortable. 

Sincerely, 
Your Fan Club on The Horse Forum


----------



## Golden Horse

KDW said:


> At this point I am begining to think she will never foal...but I have been keeping watch...



Me to, but at least now she is looking like she may be thinking about it, in that random "I know I should be doing something but I can't remember what" sort of fashion, rather than a 'this is urgent manner'

Morning report, still miserable, still fat, still waddling. She got sneaky today and was waiting at the right end of the field for breakfast, but still nearly got drowned in the Golden Tsunami that is my Haflingers coming up for breakfast.

Udder still firming, no milk only clear liquid, back end looking looser, my new prediction next weekend, which is a show and clinic weekend, but I'll only be away during the day and back in the evening.


----------



## Hunter65

Tell Ace that I can't wait that long!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Wheatermay said:


> Are they pregnant 10 or 11 months? I cant remember, we have only had one foal here and it was 2yrs ago! I remember the anticipation tho!


A horse's gestation rate is indeed 11 months. Atleast thats what they say. Then you have horses like Ace... :roll:


----------



## Poco1220

We're at what? 384 days now? C'mon girl give it up already!


----------



## Megz

wow, i just read this whole thread! C'mon baby!

I guess a chestnut filly with a blaze, born on Saturday night around 11 pm


----------



## Hunter65

Megz said:


> wow, i just read this whole thread! C'mon baby!
> 
> I guess a chestnut filly with a blaze, born on Saturday night around 11 pm



Once you start you can't stop lol, another one hooked. I think maybe Ace is just seeing how many people she can have waiting and waiting


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'm changing my answer to this Sunday. A colt. Bay with a blaze.


----------



## Courtney

That baby has to be burnt by now from over-baking.. I'm guessing a dark bay or brown colt. No clue on the date... hopefully in this decade.


----------



## dee

Maybe she has gone so far over her due date because she didn't take the first time around with Alto, and she snuck over for another try? I'm guessing September 15 - a colt (because he's already caused so much trouble), and he's going to be a dark chestnut - maybe with blaze or a strip.


----------



## smrobs

Yay!!! It's a boy!! 












Came out with a saddle and everything, ready to be ridden.





















Psych!!!! :rofl:


----------



## dee

Yeah, Smrobs! And you got me, too!


----------



## AngieLee

you got me to! i was like WHAT SHE HAD IT but nope common ace. push that colt out


----------



## Sunny

HAHA!

You did get me, smrobs.
But it wouldn't surprise me......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney

smrobs, that horse is the wrong color. It's not burned enough!


----------



## Golden Horse

Well at least it will be a change to have a toasted one, poor Stewie was born into -20*C temps, that's colder than your average freezer, I was so scared he was going to get frost bitten ears, look at the frost on his ears and muzzle


----------



## MangoRoX87

Wait is that the baby?!


----------



## tempest

No, that is a dfferent horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

We're not quite that cold here yet, may get snow next month though Brrrrrrr


----------



## Courtney

Golden Horse said:


> We're not quite that cold here yet, may get snow next month though Brrrrrrr


You bite your tongue, GH... or at the very least, keep the snow is Saskamabush. We don't want it here in Alberta!


----------



## Falicity

cute bebe, though  c'mon, ace!


----------



## BigGreyHorse

I know what the problem is.......She didn't have a baby shower! How can she deliver with no shower gifts? A mare needs serious swag to push out something that big!


----------



## caleybooth

Subbing! I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Katze

BigGreyHorse said:


> I know what the problem is.......She didn't have a baby shower! How can she deliver with no shower gifts? A mare needs serious swag to push out something that big!












Dear Ace,
we are throwing you a baby shower, now cough up the colt or you don't get the goods!
Love,
Your stalker team.

My gift:







For ace

Adjustable foal halter for bebeh Lost'n'Late.


----------



## Rachel1786

This is for Ace and the colt....










and since this colt is waiting for the cold weather...


----------



## trailhorserider

Man, I've been stalking this thread for what feels like months! I keep thinking today will be the day I see baby pictures! :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Aww come on now Ace! I'm camping right now...I'll make you S'mores if it would help, would you like them with Hershey bars or Reese cups?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HannahFaith

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Aww come on now Ace! I'm camping right now...I'll make you S'mores if it would help, would you like them with Hershey bars or *Reese cups?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WHAAAAAAAA!? that's GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

HannahFaith said:


> WHAAAAAAAA!? that's GENIUS!!!!!


I was thinking the same thing! reeses and s'mores?!?!?! 

~runs to kitchen to test this delicious sounding combo out!~~


----------



## HannahFaith

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! reeses and s'mores?!?!?!
> 
> ~runs to kitchen to test this delicious sounding combo out!~~



i seriously want a reeses cup now.... hahahahha dangit


----------



## Phantomcolt18

HannahFaith said:


> i seriously want a reeses cup now.... hahahahha dangit


haha i have reeses and those giant campfire marshmallows......delicious!! Just tried it and WoW I have not lived! Being a reeses fanatic I don't know how I didn't think of this before.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

S'mores are the bomb with Reese's! You all seriously have to try it! I like mine with dark chocolate ones, mmmmm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> S'mores are the bomb with Reese's! You all seriously have to try it! I like mine with dark chocolate ones, mmmmm!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tried it a few minutes ago! It was AMAZING. I love the dark choclate reeses but I can rarely find them around here. Hmmm gonna have to hunt for some so I can test the dark chocolate reeses s'mores.

Edit- Has anyone else but crazy me had Peep S'mores? Those are awesome as well hehe


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Might have to try smores like that! New name for the foal :Smores: : )


----------



## HannahFaith

ohh my gosh as if i need any more unhealthy amazing food in my life... i hate you all.... kidding <3 that is so... beyond tasty

(and yes, yes i did just go to the store to try that! and get cranberry juice... DONT JUDGE ME!) hahahahha


----------



## tempest

ShutUpJoe said:


> Might have to try smores like that! New name for the foal :Smores: : )


 
I love it. But will the OP?


----------



## Golden Horse

Oops that did it











This is what she thinks of apples










Nicely shredded apples mixed into her feed, and there they all are licked clean


----------



## coffeegod

If Ace is anything like Hugo, this might be more to her liking:


----------



## ThaiDye

> haha I have reeses and those giant campfire marshmallows......delicious!! Just tried it and WoW I have not lived! Being a reeses fanatic I don't know how I didn't think of this before.:grin:


Me too, Last spring, I made smores with Peeps. For Ace, maybe she'd like them with peppermint patties


----------



## mysticalhorse

Lmbo! That to funny Ace left her apple all in the pan!!! She is thumbing her nose at us all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

ahhhhhh still no baby!! Off camping next weekend definately going to have to try out the smores.


----------



## Rachel1786

Golden Horse said:


> Oops that did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what she thinks of apples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely shredded apples mixed into her feed, and there they all are licked clean


lol my horses would have devoured them first! maybe she is more of a carrot mare


----------



## Amber and Mac

Just read this whole thread and I was expecting to see some pics of the foal by now.. guess not. ):


----------



## kctop72

Wow....my horses would have loved the apples but that's skill licking them clean and leaving them in the bowl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze

Huh! Oh well, I guess the Duchess believes apples are below her lol, She's an arab right? How about camel milk and dates then duchess ace :


and here's your dates Duchess:









From you friendly neighbourhood stalker team at HF


----------



## csimkunas6

Katze said:


> Huh! Oh well, I guess the Duchess believes apples are below her lol, She's an arab right? How about camel milk and dates then duchess ace :
> 
> 
> and here's your dates Duchess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you friendly neighbourhood stalker team at HF


LOL....this is great!!!!


----------



## xeventer17

The world is ending over here on the east coast! Please, Ace, my dying wish is to see your precious baby!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

She is still in no hurry to make a move:evil:


----------



## Katze

oh my effing god **** I swear that horse will drop that foal saddled, broke, and ready to start it's first dressage test!


----------



## Chiilaa

Maybe Ace is holding out for the Southern Hemisphere foaling season??? In that case, Ace, September starts next week...


----------



## lubylol

Jeesz, I've been creeping on this thread for like 3 weeks still hoping for a baby! 

I really can't wait haha


----------



## Amber and Mac

Love the shoutout!


----------



## Poco1220

Posted a shout out to ace for some encouragement!


----------



## Golden Horse

That is so cool:wink:

Seriously folks, I'm looking at her this morning and wondering if we should keep this thread going 

She hasn't changed at all in the last few days and I'm starting to lose faith in her. IJDK, let me think on it


----------



## Poco1220

Have the vet come recheck her


----------



## Speed Racer

Golden, can the vet induce labor the way they do in women when they're so far over their due dates? I thought they could, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Amber and Mac

14 people are viewing this thread ): 
C'mon we're all waitin' ace! D:


----------



## Bandy

GH dont give up on the thread. just go poke Ace and tell her to hurry up and drop it  of course she will drop it when your away on the weekend.


----------



## cakemom

We are rooting for her and you, I know you're going insane over there. Wha does your vet have to say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Do not give up GH we all have the faith

On a side note I just found out my 4 year old rescue (whom I have owned for 2 years) is actually not even three and a half. That means he should still grow YAY!!!! I was kinda worried cus we have been riding him (only a little) since he was two but vet said he should be fine.


----------



## Katze

Chin up GH, you know the duchess is gonna drop it as soon as you stop paying attention to her *hugs*


----------



## wyominggrandma

Hey, maybe she is waiting for LABOR DAY.......... lol


----------



## Katze

^ Hahahaha!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

wyominggrandma said:


> Hey, maybe she is waiting for LABOR DAY.......... lol


Now wouldn't that be something! Let's hope for news before that. 

Got my fingers crossed for you GH that she pops pronto and without a hitch.


----------



## Golden Horse

wyominggrandma said:


> Hey, maybe she is waiting for LABOR DAY.......... lol



:rofl::hug:That cheered me up you never know!


----------



## tempest

When was she supposedly due?


----------



## SugarPlumLove

tempest said:


> When was she supposedly due?


Forever ago


----------



## Wheatermay

wyominggrandma said:


> Hey, maybe she is waiting for LABOR DAY.......... lol


OMgoodness horrible bad yet awesomely great joke, lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chiilaa

Wheatermay said:


> OMgoodness horrible bad yet awesomely great joke, lol!:thumbsup:


I agree. That joke was definitely pushing it. :twisted:


----------



## Wheatermay

I did smile and let out a quiet laugh tho, lol...


----------



## Bandy

LOL! keep up the updates GH


----------



## mysticalhorse

Aw dont give up GH! This is my favortie thread of all time & it will only get better when that beautiful elephant..... uh I mean foal finally enters the world!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

Well, elephants are pregnant for 22 months. Maybe Ace read the wrong book.......


----------



## mysticalhorse

Oh please no!!! Ace your not an elephant.... GH you didnt let her anywhere near a bull elephant did you??? Lmbo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Ok new name possibilities for you to consider. Horsephant or Heffalump


----------



## Golden Horse

WANT that Heffalump


----------



## MsBHavin

Golden Horse said:


> WANT that Heffalump


Give her another year and you'll have one! :lol:


----------



## AngieLee

awe don't give up GH!!!

common ace drop the baby already!


----------



## Golden Horse

These are the facts here....

She was with Alto from July 28th last year, that is when he got in with her.

On August 27th she was scanned as holding a single 3 week old fetus

She lived with Alto from July up until early spring this year.

So I make her on day 387 if she held to the first service, which isn't out of the realms of possibilities, or seeing as she was with Alto, she could have slipped another foal, and be holding onto a later service.


Today's pics





























Which to me doesn't look further along than she did before


----------



## dee

I do think she's not due anytime really soon - could be another 2 weeks to a month from what I see - especially since, although she's bagging up, she doesn't have any milk yet. Dancer went from clear fluid to thick yellow stuff back to clear fluid, back to thick yellow stuff to milk in just about a week - and she didn't foal for another week after that!

I knew exactly when Dancer was exposed to the stallion, and I also knew that she didn't get back in with him, so I had a pretty good idea of her due date, and nearly decided it was a hysterical pregnancy after all the waiting and changing back and forth she did!


----------



## Jacksmama

:shock::shock::shock::shock:I have been around many pregnant mares, helped with breeding, etc... but I honestly don't think I have ever seen a belly quite like that, much more and she is gonna look like Violet off of Willy Wonka.

Have you threatened her with bodily harm yet? lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Jacksmama said:


> Have you threatened her with bodily harm yet? lol


Out of all the horses we have here Ace is the only one who would never be threatened with physical harm, there is no way that I could convincingly threaten her :lol:

The Haffies get threatened with dire and horrible retribution most of the time, G man sometimes, Bert rarely, and Ace, never ever.

Truly you would have to meet her to know just how sweet she is, gentle persuasion is as far as I can go with this one, and it is just not working


----------



## Poco1220

Aww GH sorry she's putting you through this. Apparently her sweet temper is all the way through though as she's refusing to let that baby out until she is positive it's ready to be here. Good momma


----------



## Jacksmama

Oh I completely understand! There is a mare that was abused before my BO bought her and I spent years getting her to trust people. She has the sweetest disposition(which makes me want to choke whoever abused her even more, she will do anything you ask of her with all of her heart) and I can't even holler at her,lol. With the other mares it's, "Back UP, you're crowding me! Stand still and quit acting simple!" With Brandy it's, "Back up pretty girl, that's a good Brandy, be still" I really make myself sick,lol. Luckily she responds to it and has never pushed an inch


----------



## Golden Horse

Jacksmama said:


> . With the other mares it's, "Back UP, you're crowding me! Stand still and quit acting simple!" With Brandy it's, "Back up pretty girl, that's a good Brandy, be still" I really make myself sick,lol. Luckily she responds to it and has never pushed an inch


:rofl::rofl: You have it, I am so not a softy, but that is how I talk to Ace


----------



## Falicity

Ach, hang in there GH. Have you had the vet look at her recently??


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Poor GH. I don't think I could handle the stress of it!


----------



## Katze

Golden Horse said:


> These are the facts here....
> 
> She was with Alto from July 28th last year, that is when he got in with her.
> 
> On August 27th she was scanned as holding a single 3 week old fetus
> 
> She lived with Alto from July up until early spring this year.
> 
> So I make her on day 387 if she held to the first service, which isn't out of the realms of possibilities, or seeing as she was with Alto, she could have slipped another foal, and be holding onto a later service.
> 
> 
> Today's pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which to me doesn't look further along than she did before


Her udder looks more veiny to me, she didn't have that before.


----------



## Wheatermay

mysticalhorse said:


> Aw dont give up GH! This is my favortie thread of all time & it will only get better when that beautiful elephant..... uh I mean foal finally enters the world!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: That was seamless!


----------



## Bandy

Sure she could be hiding two lil ones in there GH!


----------



## Golden Horse

Two little Arabs would be better than one big Haffalump that's for sure.

Actually I think she is going to have a litter of mini Arabs


----------



## nicole25

Lots of mini Arabs might be pretty cute.


----------



## Golden Horse

The same size as the pocket giraffe's 











WANT :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sokoblovsky Farms - Russia's Finest Purveyors of Miniature Lap Giraffes


----------



## Jacksmama

Omg i want one!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Hrmmm... lol... There is no way those are real..


----------



## csimkunas6

Hahah, GH...Im on the waiting list for one of those little guys, lol


----------



## Golden Horse

ShutUpJoe said:


> Hrmmm... lol... There is no way those are real..



Now don't disappoint me there, I want a petite giraffe, and I refuse to believe that they are not real:lol::lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Golden Horse said:


> The same size as the pocket giraffe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANT :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sokoblovsky Farms - Russia's Finest Purveyors of Miniature Lap Giraffes



I loves dem, and wants one sooo bad! 

I too, refuse to believe they're not real. They HAVE to be!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Well it seems that the prince is getting the next one. And I'm loling at the translations. "Be clicking to view", "*If not see him, don't worry he come back."*. ****


----------



## Hunter65

I LOVE the whole website, fabulous. I gotta get me one of those. I especially like that they like bubble baths ****

BTW if that's what Ace is having I'm thinking we will each get one - there has to be a whole herd of them.


----------



## riccil0ve

Haha, SUJ! I love your signature with the "Haflinger, 1/2 linger, not a linger." Too funny!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow! There's only 1,260,036 people on the petite lap giraffe waiting list ahead of me! At that rate, I should get my giraffe before Ace foals! 

In all seriousness, I'm adding my guess to the ever-growing list.

Gender: Colt
Color: Bright bay
Markings: Two white socks and a star
Birthday: 9/5/2011


----------



## ShutUpJoe

ricci- It's a work in progress. I'm hoping to infuse some Haflinger in the last one sooner or later. lol (Not breeding, btw, she's a cute mare but as grade as they come)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

How's the madam doing today GH? If she should happen to pop out those mini giraffes, put me down for 2!


----------



## Golden Horse

I thought for sure something would happen today as my camera was dead, but *sigh* even that didn't convince her:twisted:

Today's report, she was in the very furthest corner of the field this morning, and it took her longer than ever to waddle up to the breakfast bar, and she really IS waddling now. 

Appetite is good, skin healthy and shiny, eyes bright, being bothered by flys which is making her grouchy.

Udder, "maybe" a little fuller, but by no means ready, vulva a little slack, and I think darker inside, but again not looking ready to go.

I don't know if it is because of the effort of walking, or the (possible) foal (haffalump, litter of Giraffes, mini Arabs) moving, but she is breathing heavier today, not by much, but it is different.


----------



## MsBHavin

Maybe she's plotting some new arrivals today


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'll keep my fingers crossed! I'm looking at a new addition tomorrow, maybe we can celebrate together!?!


----------



## Katze

Come on Ace!!!! DROP EEEEET!!! You have until 11:59 pm tonight to give birth or we STEAL GH FROM J00!
Sincerely,
HF Stalker Team.


----------



## GoldSahara

I just found this thread and thought "oh, I'll read it and see some adorable foal pictures at the end"

HOLY FREAKIN' MOLY!!!!!!! How many days has it been now?

After she foals you're gonna have to get her tummy skin stapled like those women that have sextuplets. 

My guess is dark bay, colt, and it better be born tonight!

put something like "burnt" or "toast" in the name


----------



## Katze

Hmm how about Toasty Totter or Verbrannt, it means burnt in german XD
Yes I suck at naming horses, but my copy+paste skillz are electrifying!


----------



## tempest

I still like S'mores. Tee-hee.


----------



## 2manypets

I don't post too much, usually just read along but I have to come out of the shadows here!
Give us that baby, Miss Ace!


----------



## Dresden

I think the baby should be named Godot(spelling? Pronounced Gadoh) as in the play "Waiting for Godot" given the sheer amount of...well... waiting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I LOVE Godot as a name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

If we get a boy it's name was going to be another freaking colt, 2 for 2 colts last year, 2 for 2 this year, Ace is my only hope for a filly!

I did like the suggestion from a friend who had a filly she called Isabella, said we should call him Isaboya :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ThaiDye

I really wanted a filly, too. My mare had a colt. My neighbor was ecstatic about it because he LOVES stallions & would like to breed mine (when he becomes of age), but I told him if he becomes a crazy horse, I will geld him because I want a nice safe horse that can ride with a group, not some crazy stallion who has to be locked up separate from everybody.
Everybody loves my colt, too. There were 3 born this year & 1 filly & everybody stops to stare at mine. I've even had an offer for $1500 for him & he's only 6 weeks old.


----------



## Wheatermay

Katze said:


> Hmm how about Toasty Totter or Verbrannt, it means burnt in german XD
> Yes I suck at naming horses, but my copy+paste skillz are electrifying!


OOOooooo, Katze, ur my kind of people, lol!:lol:


----------



## Wheatermay

And GoldSahara, I did the same thing too, like a week ago! You'll be checking this daily from now on! HAHA!


----------



## GoldSahara

You're totally right. Day two and I'm already hooked lol


----------



## Katze

Wheatermay said:


> OOOooooo, Katze, ur my kind of people, lol!:lol:


 Lol :lol:


----------



## KDW

Ace you are totally killing me with anticipation.....hurry and let that herd free!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Morning update...

She was waiting up by the feeding area today, but still Destiny managed to get to her bowl first, even though she was half way across the field, there is nothing as impressive as a Haflinger on it's way to the breakfast bar:lol:

As to Ace, in a chatty mood today, lots of grumbling at me as I fed everyone else, then wanted her fly spray before breakfast. Her udder looked ginormous from a distance, but when I got up close and personal it was some old same old.....


So I would guess no foal today people


----------



## Amber and Mac

By the time that the foal comes I'm going to be in my late 20s with a child of my own...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

For cryin' out loud Ace! 

GH, I'm feeling for you. I can only remember having one here on the farm in the last 25 yrs that made me this impatient  

I was young but do remember one of gpa's broodmares going past the year mark. She was huge! Baby was also a giant, much bigger than breeding & precedent would predict. His name ended up being Bulldozer - Dozer for short haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod

Maybe Ace has finally figured out how to bypass that awkward adolescent stage that hits most mammals: keep the little ****** in utero until they're past it.

Just a thought....


----------



## Golden Horse

I tell you if she has healthy foal here I tempted to call it TFFT


----------



## coffeegod

Golden Horse said:


> I tell you if she has healthy foal here I tempted to call it TFFT


Okay, I'll bite....TFFT?


----------



## Golden Horse

Thank errrrr Frank For That


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks for the enlightenment GH. 

The only thing I could come up with was "The BLEEPing Forever Taker"


----------



## nicole25

Wait, I dont get it.


----------



## mysticalhorse

Takes Flippin' Forever Turnover?

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

Would you call him "Little Franker" for short?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

GoldSahara said:


> Would you call him "Little Franker" for short?


But I have a suspicion he won't be a "Little Franker" maybe "Slow Franker" or "Lazy Franker" or "Big Franker"


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm going to laugh so hard, when the baby comes out some random color. Like, a buckskin varnish roan pintaloosa. Ace will have some serious 'splainin to do!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

In my dream the foal was an Appy... :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Well I was hauling her and Mr G around to shows last fall, all that time in the privacy of the trailer, who knows what was going on, and G. Man can be a little studdish at times :???:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

lol I'm reminded again of the shirt I saw that said Hoosier Daddy. New name idea, by the way. Hoosier, that's cute!


----------



## Hunter65

I think we are all starting to go a little loooooney with all this anticipation. lol


----------



## GoldSahara

How about "About Time" and call it Abby if it's a girl and Timmy if it's a boy. An Arab-pintaloosa. I like the thought 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol

I honestly think she's cooking twins in there


----------



## Golden Horse

One Heffalump and one Giraffe


----------



## Bandy

Golden Horse said:


> One Heffalump and one Giraffe


or one heffalump and a small herd of giraffe lol


----------



## Carleen

Can't believe she still hasn't squished that thing out yet!


----------



## Dressage10135

Noooo its one heffalump and one whoozle! Didn't you ever watch winnie the pooh? 

Duh.. :lol:


----------



## GoldSahara

Speaking of pooh, maybe she's just really REALLY constipated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Okay GH I got my new horse, where's yours? Hurry up Ace!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falicity

I'm on the waiting list for a Sokoblovsky petite lap giraffe... I believe I am in the 168 259 000th range... they must be quite rare!!! Y'know a giraffe's gestations period is in the 450 day range, GH. You seem quite excited about these little guys, perhaps your excitement has been passed along to Ace!! Remind me what day she's on, assuming she's in foal/giraffe to Alto??


----------



## Golden Horse

Today is day 389, and there is a huge storm heading towards us, no sign at supper time, but you never know:wink:


----------



## JessieleeZ

ill keep all my fingers and toes crossed, hope its tonight!


----------



## Amber and Mac

Golden Horse said:


> Today is day 389, and there is a huge storm heading towards us, no sign at supper time, but you never know:wink:


I got excited because you posted at 12 AM... 

"THE FOAL IS COMINGGGGG!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS" 


no, sike. thanks :'(


----------



## Golden Horse

Amber and Mac said:


> I got excited because you posted at 12 AM...
> '(


Only 10 pm here:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Go sit with her til about 2 am. Go in for coffee. Go back out at 2:30, voila baby on the way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessieleeZ

i think you need to go outside right now and check...


----------



## Wheatermay

Ace u've got this in the bag!
You must be so bloated u feel like a hag!
So drop this foal before it's burnt through!
And you will be feeling better too!
If you wait much longer, it'll tear u a new!....

LOL....motivation works everytime!  Hope it does anyway!


----------



## Wheatermay

I JUST GOT A CARROT! SWEEEET! lol GoldSahara, welcome to the family, lol! How did u like the booby pictures? And the zipper? And pocket lap giraffes, lol...


----------



## kctop72

Ok so no baby or baby pics yet, what about your new one MH....wanna share?


----------



## GoldSahara

I think the boobie pics could have used some tassels  that way the baby would have something to play with when he/she finally comes out. As for the pocket giraffe, there could be a whole litter in there, one for each of us. YEAH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

You guys just don't listen. I told you LABOR DAY.....:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

kctop72 said:


> Ok so no baby or baby pics yet, what about your new one MH....wanna share?


Won't derail the madam's thread, but here's one I started about my new girl this morning. She's got a baby personality but she's kinda big 

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/missy-progress-journal-96736/

Hoping with wyo g for Labor Day. Dangit Ace!


----------



## Golden Horse

This mornings report:

The storm last night was a good one, but not enough to generate a foal, just a flood in my bedroom. Really should fix that roof, after the faRrier and the vet and eery one else has been paid.

Good news those boobies are definitely bigger this morning, not ready to rock and roll, but another moe in the right direction!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Thanks MH! Glad things are progressing GH and all is well this morning (except the roof)!


----------



## Hunter65

oh exciting!!!!! May be it will be on labor day lol. Just hope its soon!!!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Okay, I have a horse show this weekend, and I won't be back on till Sunday evening. Now there BETTER BE A FOAL WAITING FOR ME ACE!


----------



## Amber and Mac

mangorox87 said:


> okay, i have a horse show this weekend, and i won't be back on till sunday evening. Now there better be a foal waiting for me ace!


^^^ thisssss. ):


----------



## Allison Finch

I find putting a vacuum cleaner hose up her.............


----------



## OTTBLover

ROFL Allison!


----------



## Bandy

no more boobie pics? lol


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Ok lol I'm going to sleep ...yawn wake me when theres a baby on the ground


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Ok lol I'm going to sleep ...yawn wake me when theres a baby on the ground


Don't say that! You'll end up like Sleeping Beauty! ;-)


----------



## Katze

Bandy said:


> no more boobie pics? lol


As long as there are no hoohaa pics.....:shock:


----------



## riccil0ve

Just wanted to add my voice to the "Come on, Ace!!!!" crowd. I check this thread a lot. A lot, a lot. I wanna see a baby!


----------



## Falicity

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Don't say that! You'll end up like Sleeping Beauty! ;-)


Priceless :lol:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Everytime I check this darn thread, I expect to see a "finally! She's dropped the baby!" And some cute foal pics! And I just don't. Grr!! Common Ace, otherwise your gonna end up with a horse born old enough to start riding! O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Yet another day begins and no foal. Come on Ace!!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa

Ace dear darling. My wedding is in a week, then I am in Hawaii for two weeks. Please, please have your foal before then. That would be awfully nice of you. Poor soon-to-be hubby will be a bit disappointed if I spend the whole honeymoon wondering if you have dropped your foal, since I imagine his mind might be on other things...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

This is killing me...

This is on my mind so much that I'm starting to dream about MY horse's having babies. I dreamt that Lily had quadruplets last night....


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Don't say that! You'll end up like Sleeping Beauty! ;-)


It didnt last I woke up at 4 am with a horrific tooth ache...I so dont need this right now to much going on. lol


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch

Enough? More, ACE!!??


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Golden Horse

Well people, lets keep up the pressure, because if we were talking about any normal mare I would say we are getting near the starting blocks, any normal **** mare I would probably be thinking about starting a foaling thread, BUT this is an Ace we are talking about.

Yes today is booby shot day, I don't know if you can see the difference, but you sure can feel it











Oops, not that one, that's when the camera operator reaches under that great belly and snaps, checks the pic, an d quietly turns the camera over and tries again


----------



## cakemom

Tell that girl she's driving us mad. We are having tropical depression weather here to try and drive her to labor. 
I'm cracking up over the backwards booby shot, but can I tell you, if she goes much longer, nursing her child is gonna make her boobies hang down do far they'll be in the first photo (I speak from large baby experience....not good for the boobies).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

cakemom said:


> Tell that girl she's driving us mad. We are having tropical depression weather here to try and drive her to labor.
> I'm cracking up over the backwards booby shot, but can I tell you, if she goes much longer, nursing her child is gonna make her boobies hang down do far they'll be in the first photo (I speak from large baby experience....not good for the boobies).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha the lil dudes gonna have to be on his knees to get to them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

cakemom said:


> I'm cracking up over the backwards booby shot, but can I tell you, if she goes much longer, nursing her child is gonna make her boobies hang down do far they'll be in the first photo (I speak from large baby experience....not good for the boobies).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: Me too! Ace, the Miracle Bra from VS is a lifesaver! They say they can fit any pair don't they? :lol:


----------



## cakemom

Ok, there's a new photoshop challenge, a miricle bra on Ace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThaiDye

best I can do at the moment. I've been up since midnight & need sleep, but I couldn't resist a PS challenge. lol


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap:That suits her


----------



## mysticalhorse

You need to send that pic into VS.... lets see if they will start a line of Ace Bras!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

^LOL! Bet she could strut her stuff in their runway show too!


----------



## riccil0ve

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> ^LOL! Bet she could strut her stuff in their runway show too!


She could be one of their "real women" models!


----------



## Bandy

I love the splayed leg pictures  i have many of those moments with all animals lol.

Come on ace give us that little half burnt yearling.


----------



## Wheatermay

Katze said:


> As long as there are no hoohaa pics.....:shock:


IF GH catches her in labor, WE WILL GET HOOHAA PICS!!!


----------



## cakemom

Omg I'm dying here in my living room!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Wow, I gotta say that bra is doing a **** good job. She's got some very impressive cleavage.

ETA: BTW, Ace, here is that notice you requested. I didn't have a chance to change it from 30 days to 3 days, but I'm sure Baby will comply.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Wow, I gotta say that bra is doing a **** good job. She's got some very impressive cleavage.
> 
> ETA: BTW, Ace, here is that notice you requested. I didn't have a chance to change it from 30 days to 3 days, but I'm sure Baby will comply.


Dang it! Now you've got me coughing because I was laughing so hard (I have bronchitis...wheee!)! Tears in my eyes as I'm typing this! ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl: love it.

Drafty sorry you're sick, have some medicine


----------



## smrobs

Blech, is that the awful cherry tasting stuff that I used to get when I was a kid? Run away Drafty!!! RRRUUUUNNNN...directly to Jennifer's house of "Cure-what-ails-ya".

I have just the thing for your bronchitis.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Drafty sorry you're sick, have some medicine


Hehe...thanks. :wink: Now, if I take this, I can still operate heavy machinery, right? 'Cuz I've got to ride Aires tomorrow. 

LOL! Thanks, smrobs! Now, if only I drank...

Seriously, though...if someone would just serve an eviction notice on the midget sitting on my chest, we'd be in business!


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LOL! But...I already owe enough for the ER and subsequent orthopedist visits from my accident...plus going to the urgent care on Wednesday for the bronchitis (really went just to get a note to go back to work 'cuz I missed two days 'cuz I thought I had a cold...come to find out it's bronchitis)...can't afford the cat scan, regardless of how cute it is!


----------



## Wheatermay

GH have you tried waving a carrot at Ace's back end?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Hurry up baby :O just read the whole forum! cant wait.


----------



## ThaiDye

> Blech, is that the awful cherry tasting stuff that I used to get when I was a kid? Run away Drafty!!! RRRUUUUNNNN...directly to Jennifer's house of "Cure-what-ails-ya".
> 
> I have just the thing for your bronchitis.


I'll be right over. LOL


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x

Aarrrgggghhhhhh Just read 15 pages and STILL NO BABY!!!!!! come on Ace I'm on my knees begging you to drop that foal out! and my mum's giving me a wierd look :shock:- save me from the embarrasment!!!

btw-WANT one of those pocket giraffes! :mrgreen:


----------



## GoldSahara

I think I agree that it will be labor day. Only two more days Ace! Think labor thoughts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm getting more hopeful about a labor day labor, she has gone from a C cup to definite DD's overnight










And no hoohaw shots, just a reminder of the sweet girl that you only ever see bits of.



















When you have your own baby you won't forget about me will you?




















And if I turn around and take pics of what is going on behind me


----------



## Rachel1786

YAY finally some noticeable progress in those boobies!! Lets all hope for labor day!!!


----------



## paintedpastures

This has been the longest foal watch:-( I feel for you ...
Looks like a light at the end of the tunnel!!! those boobies look promising:wink:
Maybe she will LABOUR his weekend,For both you & Ace we hope so.
Anxious to see the little one...ur 2,urr Big one,:lol: Just as long as its safe healthy delivery,it will be worth the wait!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yay! Come on now Ace! If she ever does this whole baby deal again GH, I'm thinking she needs her own marestare channel  

Love the little Haffie's up your rear shot, they're so darn cute!


----------



## cakemom

See, how could she compete with that cuteness? She's holding out bc her stepson is such a doll!! Definately seeing progress!! Better start getting ready to take baby pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PerchiesKisses

You know, I was thinking my next horse is going to be a mare, as I want to breed TBs in the not too distant future ... but after all this waiting and anxiety over a horse that's not even mine I think I may just stick with my geldings 

Come on ACE!! I wanna see who's hiding in that belly!


----------



## Allison Finch

Get Ace drunk.....everyone knows drunks "put out"!!!


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

ThaiDye said:


> best I can do at the moment. I've been up since midnight & need sleep, but I couldn't resist a PS challenge. lol


Someone needs to enter this into the forum photo contest...just sayin LOL


----------



## Indyhorse

It's been 17 days since I last checked this thread. Still nothing! Ace, you are making me crazy!


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Just have to say, Ace has a beautiful face! Also have to say, Allison Finch you are killing me on this thread! :lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl:


----------



## Bandy

**** i bet she drops while im away lol i better come back to baby pics Ace >.>


----------



## Wheatermay

golden horse said:


>


what in the world is that thing! A bald cat?


----------



## Golden Horse

Wheatermay said:


> what in the world is that thing! A bald cat?


He's a rinky dink Pink Panther


----------



## LoveStory10

I'm subbing... Wow she's taking forever...!


----------



## Allison Finch

Wheatermay said:


> what in the world is that thing! A bald cat?


No, THIS is a bald cat!!!


----------



## Katze

****! That looks like one peed off kitty!!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_You know...this mare is just pretending to be pregnant, just to drive us all batty. Really, it is just a big ol' hay belly._

_*nods firmly and stalks off, fists clenched at sides, muttering about losing when the foal was to be born*_


----------



## ThaiDye

> _You know...this mare is just pretending to be pregnant, just to drive us all batty. Really, it is just a big ol' hay belly._


You may be right. When was the last time she was treated for worms? LOL

Well, there goes another guess. I guessed she'd foal between pages 70 & 75. 

Really, tho, Diva was HUGE like that last November & she didn't foal until April. Whereas Dakota never looked like she was preggers & was even stallion teasing-leaving me to guess she wasn't pregnant at all. Both mares had colts, so you can't say boys make bigger bellies or anything. I guess it's all in the way the mare carries her baby inside.


----------



## lubylol

Ace arghhhh drop that herd of girrafes! I want one hehe :3 

I'm guessing she'll foal between pages 78-83
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falicity

LMFAO!! I am "like"ing every single **** post on this thread!! Definate booby progress, though!! She could almost be a hooter's girl.


----------



## Golden Horse

Whoops, forgot to update this morning, guess what, no news!

She is however in the ****iest mood I've ever know her to be in, this Ace being ****y










And if you look sideways and squint a bit you'll see that there is a little bit if white on the opening of the milk channel there. I'm sure it's a bit of fluff or something, I'll check again this evening:lol:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Golden Horse said:


> Whoops, forgot to update this morning, guess what, no news!
> 
> She is however in the ****iest mood I've ever know her to be in, this Ace being ****y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look sideways and squint a bit you'll see that there is a little bit if white on the opening of the milk channel there. I'm sure it's a bit of fluff or something, I'll check again this evening:lol:


Looks like a drop of wax....Labor day might be D day


----------



## Chiilaa

Her belly is nearly down to her knees! Poor Ace lol.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I told you guys Labor day....


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

wyominggrandma said:


> I told you guys Labor day....


LOL yes you did and I pray your right so we can see that baby and end this never ending thread


----------



## Rachel1786

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> LOL yes you did and I pray your right so we can see that baby and end this never ending thread


I'll be kinda sad not having to check this thread every single hour of every single day lol. Even when I'm out I come on and check it on my phone! I'm a bit obsessed! :shock:


----------



## tempest

How long do mares usually produce wax before they give birth? I know that if they are dripping wax, labor is close for them.


----------



## apachiedragon




----------



## Allison Finch

Go into labor on labor day....quite appropriate!!

Come on, Ace!!











Judging from the photo, she IS hanging low.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Personally, I don't think any of the normal signs of impending birth will work for Ace. it seems she has not read the same book all of us have and is doing this on her terms and her timeline.


----------



## Golden Horse

New theory, we know for sure she lost a foal to Jesse, how about she slipped after her scan and Alto bred her again. If she was bred around 3 weeks after her scan then she she is due around now. 

Got to find a way of getting pics off of my phone, see what I am looking at tonight.


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Ali M

Waxing can happen for weeks ahead of time, or just a few hrs, or not at all before foaling. Normally I'd say she's getting close, but who knows with this one!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Our mare had done this two weeks before she foaled! But maybe she'll be sooner?!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It's almost labor day Ace! 

Love the Jeopardy music Apachie...very fitting! 

Hey, at least she did have some wax or lint or whatever. My maiden mare this year never did wax at all. She gave none of the typicals, man was she frustrating. I got a lot of books read hanging in her stall in the wee hours!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Quick random, useless factoid question to wile away the years...er, months...umm, weeks...oops, days! before Ace foals...

Without googling or using a search engine, anyone know what type of instrument plays the Jeopardy theme?


----------



## AngieLee

Rachel1786 said:


> I'll be kinda sad not having to check this thread every single hour of every single day lol. Even when I'm out I come on and check it on my phone! I'm a bit obsessed! :shock:


i was actually just thinking that. iv grown rather addicted to this thread lol


----------



## Carleen

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Quick random, useless factoid question to wile away the years...er, months...umm, weeks...oops, days! before Ace foals...
> 
> Without googling or using a search engine, anyone know what type of instrument plays the Jeopardy theme?


Do share please!

Actually, I'm too impatient. Off to Google!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Flugal horn! 

How do I know this? I was a music major for a while. ;-) Aaaaaaaaand, it was a Jeopardy question at one point!


----------



## Carleen

Neat!! I actually couldn't find the answer by googling it, so I'm glad you're online! Lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You're welcome.


----------



## Wheatermay

OK its officially labor day!!! And Ace! ACTION!


----------



## Katze




----------



## Allison Finch

Ace.....look into my eyes.....you are getting sleepy....you are going into labor.....you are pushing.......


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm soon off to take my daughter to college. There had better be foal pics when I return...or else! Bwaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Buzzby

PLEASE hurry up Ace!!! have you tried making her walk round lots? or feeding her pineapple or a hot bath????


----------



## Ali M

So GH are you going to post on this thread when she foals today? *cough cough cough cough* or are you going to make a new Official Ace Baby thread? 

Just so we're prepared where to look for foal pics tomorrow morning. *COUGH COUGH!!!*

(that means today Ace!)


----------



## lubylol

ACE PLEASEE FOAL. THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

It's driving all of us nuts, believe me. oh and if you hadn't guessed, no foal this morning.


----------



## MicKey73

Subbing because it's likely I'm the only one that hasn't ;-)

Without having read the bazillion previous posts, I vote:
Twins
9/14
Alto
Badass Brown


----------



## DraftXDressage

Not to be a total Debbie Downer, but all the lighthearted joking of the possibility of twins in this thread turns my stomach a bit. Twins are very, very dangerous for both mare and foals, to such a degree that I don't think it's funny to joke about. 

GH, hoping for a healthy, complication-free birth for Ace and baby.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I'm thinking it's possibly twins...which is dangerous of course...hoping for a healthy baby! Common Ace!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

Have you checked the bushes or long grass?? Maybe the baby was born like three years ago when it was supposed to be, and him/her and Ace are like "Stupid humans... mwahahaha" At you state of hysterical hair pulling, while baby runs around just out of view :lol:


----------



## AngieLee

common baby!!!!! were all waiting!!

i dont know how your staying sane GH! í think id be having daily vet visits by now lol


----------



## Golden Horse

I would certainly prefer a giraffe or a hefalump over twins that's for sure. I do know how serious that is, and I am praying for a normal size singelton, and a small swimming pool of water.

How do I stay sane, by trusting in nature, by watching her and seeing that she isn't worried, by having faith that things are as they should be......drugs help of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Today's pics, why give up now...

The DD's went up to G's overnight










And her veins are starting to stand out










Still heading in the right direction


----------



## Jamzimm101987

This post is hilarious. Why don't you try tacking her up and take her out for a nice brisk gallop?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Progress! But still looks like she may wait a few more days : /


----------



## Bandy

Shes looking good GH, soon soon lets see todays the th for me ill regues the date but still think a burnt colt new date: The weekend 10-11thish


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Making progress. Anxiously waiting......


----------



## reining girl

poor girl is as big as a house! come on baby!!


----------



## Courtney

Quick, sell her! That's a sure fire way for her to drop the foal. Not only will she give birth the MOMENT she steps off that trailer at her new home, but it will be THE foal you've been waiting for... that perfectly conformed, amazing foal that everyone tries to get.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well of course the weekend will be the time, another show, so it would be a great choice for madam.

I don't think we'll see anything before the weekend, but who knows with this girl.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I think she will foal Saturday night at 11:59 Common Ace your killing us! I don't think she has twins I think there is one big baby in there!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I bet she does it in the next 48 hours..why because I am going to be offline for the most part Wed. is my state board test so if you will say a little prayer that this girl passes this test I have been studying my rear off.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Wouldn't this put Ace at 390 days? :shock: What did they say the world record is?


----------



## Coyote

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Wouldn't this put Ace at 390 days? :shock: What did they say the world record is?


I do believe it is 445 days. I may be wrong.


----------



## WalnutPixie

Well, I have been stalking this thread since day one. I never said anything because I was too lazy! Now that it's up to eighty pages and I'm checking more than once a day I thought that I should probably make a formal subscription.


Dare I guess? How about a normal sized brown filly with a star + snip and riding in on Niagara Falls this Sunday.


----------



## Golden Horse

445 days for a live birth right enough, I'm still going with her having slipped another foal, and be holding to a later service


----------



## Falicity

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Quick random, useless factoid question to wile away the years...er, months...umm, weeks...oops, days! before Ace foals...
> 
> Without googling or using a search engine, anyone know what type of instrument plays the Jeopardy theme?


My guess would be a trumpet. I never really thought about that... _interesting... :?_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Looks like Ace is coming on quite well now. My guess is by the end of the week.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Falicity said:


> My guess would be a trumpet. I never really thought about that... _interesting... :?_


Flugal horns are closely related to trumpets but have a more mellow sound, almost what you'd get if a trumpet and a french horn had a baby. Which would probably happen sooner than Ace will foal. ;-)


----------



## wyominggrandma

Okay, my Labor Day guess was wrong. I will just keep watching and waiting, no more guessing.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Whats the bet that as soon as everybody gives up guessing dates/sex/colour/gender, Ace'll pop?


----------



## Buzzby

Sorry to be the bringer of doubt but are you sure she is in foal and not stringing you along with a phantom pregnancy???


----------



## Paint Meadow

I had a dream she foaled last night. The foal was named "Goat"....


----------



## Jacksmama

I was really hoping to see baby pics when I came home _Sniff, sniff,_ I was so excited, _scrubs teary eyes with back of hand, _I think pics of a cute little Harab are the only thing that will cheer me up. Charcoal black of course, like the garlic bread I burnt last night,lol.


----------



## kctop72

All the anxiety = stress
All the time spending posting on this thread = unknown number of hours
Healthy, happy Ace and foal(s) = PRICELESS!


----------



## LoveStory10

Paint Meadow said:


> I had a dream she foaled last night. The foal was named "Goat"....


I knew a racehorse called Goat :lol::lol::lol: This is him:


----------



## Hunter65

Oh man I was so hoping to come back and see a baby!!!!!!! Come on Ace!


----------



## GoldSahara

Maybe you're right GH. Maybe this is her 3rd pregnancy. Was she around Alto after being confirmed preggers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Yup, lived with him all the way through, seeing as they are both whimps when it comes to eating, they take for ever and will be pushed off by the others, I figured that they would be great company for each other, and I don't like Alto living alone, so he normally has a mare or two with him


----------



## Bandy

Lol its a confusing time no?


----------



## Allison Finch

Heeeeeeeerrree Ace!!!

I changed my vacuum photo per to NDappys request. I apologize if anyone was offended. I really didn't see it the way others did...LOL!! So, maybe THIS vacuum will suck the foal out??


----------



## Indyhorse

Allison :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

That has to be the funniest caption ever, though. :twisted:


----------



## Allison Finch

Indyhorse said:


> Allison :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> That has to be the funniest caption ever, though. :twisted:


I made an earlier post about sucking the foal out with a vacuum. I guess it WAS too far back for anyone to remember.......Oh, well.....











I'm embarrassed, now.


----------



## Indyhorse

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't, it provided my nightly laugh anyways!


----------



## NdAppy

The vaccum part is funny... The text underneath the vaccum isn't real appropriate imo though...


----------



## Katze

HAHAHAH **** Allison that made my day!! :rofl:

Now as for the Duchess Ace, some buddies are helping you out:


----------



## Wheatermay

LOl.... I'll make the noise, hehe....


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Just have to say new to the thread, just a few days into it. BUHHHHH!! Womanz, you need be pushin' that crispy bun ouuuut! :shock:

I wonder if GH went behind her and scared her enough that the baby shot out! Kinda like with the hiccups to get rid of them. Juss sayin'.


----------



## Golden Horse

Looks like it will be a quiet night, but slow progress continues to be made.


----------



## Hunter65

yawn..... I can't even sleep at night anymore


----------



## Falicity

BarrelWannabe said:


> Just have to say new to the thread, just a few days into it. BUHHHHH!! Womanz, you need be pushin' that crispy bun ouuuut! :shock:
> 
> I wonder if GH went behind her and scared her enough that the baby shot out! Kinda like with the hiccups to get rid of them. Juss sayin'.


 
Actually, I think she would have to scare her from the front... doing it from the back would risk Ace burping up the baby... although at this point, I think GH wouln't mind which end it comes out of, as long as comes out! :shock:


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Falicity: Right? I wouldn't mind if the baby came out of Ace's eyes. Just get the dang thing out! Haha. Just curious and it's probably been said before but when is the last time she had a visit with the vet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Ears, not eyes. That's justa little wierd. :|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Domino13011

BarrelWannabe said:


> Ears, not eyes. That's justa little wierd. :|
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy

*rubs hands together* 

I think it is time to break out the plunger...


----------



## Dressage10135

:shock: That made me cross my legs.. and I'm not Ace! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

AGHHHH not the plunger, she'll be good I promise.

BarrelWannabe, no need for the vet, she is doing just fine....

I _think_ that far from being late she is actually bang in time, bear with me..

June 2010 she was scanned as safe in foal to Jesse James
July 2010 I go pick her up
Early August 2010 she is standing to Alto
Late August 2010 she is scanned in foal to Alto, so she gets put back out with him and Destiny.

Mid October I go away for 10 days, leaving son in charge, when I come home Ace looks like she has lost some weight and has some small scrapes. I put it down to son not staying with them at feeding time and Ace getting beaten up by Destiny, who is a pig and not to be trusted at meal times.

Now if that was instead her coming back into heat, she would actually be pretty right in her development for those dates.


----------



## Wheatermay

But here's food for thought... maybe she is still in foal to JJ? How many days would that be? 

We had a mare that came into standing (while still in foal) when we bought her and moved her to our farm. She was in contact with no stallions, but she could see the stallion across the road, and she strutted for him. She got herself so worked up that she lost weight and was sweating constantly, and we began to think she wasnt pregnant. Yet, she did in fact have her baby! She was about as big as Ace is now too. 

I think its called a false heat.... anyone hear of that? Did I call it right?


----------



## Wheatermay

So i just googled.... still not sure what its called, but apparently its VERY common for a pregnant mare to act in heat (even to the point of standing)....


----------



## Wheatermay

So she's be around recorded breaking status if its JJ, huh? LOL How can u tell which is the daddy when its born?


----------



## GoldSahara

Montel Williams! Alto........you ARE the father! 

Ace gets up and goes to Alto "I told you! I told you JJ wasn't my baby's daddy!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacksmama

_Ace starts doing the running man and shaking her booty in Alto's face.._. "Now, where is my child support?! You WILL be taking care of your lap giraffes!"


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, I'll tell her that I promise to provide child support in the event that we can't prove the baby daddy, but truly I think we are a tad beyond JJ now, which is OK because I can rebreed to him, his owner is great to work with, and if I don't want to re breed Ace I can use it for another mare.

Early morning report from husband, all is well, just heading out to do my check shortly.


----------



## Allison Finch

NEWS FLASH!!!

They just did an ultrasound on Ace and have a great photo of the foal........















UHHHh.......Golden.......WHO was in the pasture with her?????


----------



## Golden Horse

AWESOME:rofl::thumbsup::clap:


----------



## Jacksmama

Wow, GH, I think you're gonna need to get a new saddle for that one.....


----------



## Golden Horse

This mornings hands on report now I'm back home, :happydance::happydance: here is Ace this morning










No milk yet, but she did have clear salty 'milk' now it is still clear and yellowy but thick and sticky.


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like great progress and she looks as beautiful as ever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaibear

I can't get over the size of that belly!! She must be so uncomfortable poor girl


----------



## Golden Horse

kctop72 said:


> Sounds like great progress and she looks as beautiful as ever!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: How can you tell, 90% of the photos I post of her are either if her boobies, or she has her head in a bucket.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Seriously, are you suuuure she's not having twins?


----------



## Golden Horse

I dreamt the other night she had triplets, one Arab and two Harabs:shock:


----------



## tempest

Wouldn't the vet have been able to tell if Ace was pregnant with twins earlier in the pregnancy? Or would it be possible for one of the foals to "hide" the other one, like human twins sometimes do?


----------



## myhorsesonador

WHOLY CRAPOLA!!!!! I've neer seen a belly that big!!!


----------



## kctop72

Just by what you said, not being an expert in the area, it sounded like good progress and all horses are beautiful and I've seen her other pics as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicole25

She is HUGE! I think there are like 5 foals in there, a litter of lap giraffes, and an elephant.


----------



## Golden Horse

And all the hoof picks that I have lost


----------



## MicKey73

^ouchie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Golden Horse said:


> And all the hoof picks that I have lost


 
~sigh~ hoof picks, the ninjas of the horse world.


----------



## nicole25

I feel like I have lost more lead ropes then I have hoof picks especially white ones, they seem to be a hot commodity with everyone. They are always disappearing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse

Hoof picks and brushes are what go missing around here. Not the crappy plastic-y brushes I wouldn't mind disappearing - the really good, expensive brushes don't seem to last a week. No idea where the go. I suspect Lola eats them. :shock:


----------



## Courtney

Golden Horse said:


> And all the hoof picks that I have lost


No wonder she's so hesitant to give birth! Hoof picks would hurt coming out!


----------



## ThaiDye

> I feel like I have lost more lead ropes then I have hoof picks especially white ones, they seem to be a hot commodity with everyone. They are always disappearing


Stud chains are always disappearing around here. When not being used on the horse, they help keep the corral gates closed. Evidently, we have quite a few horses who know how to work the latch & get their freedom. So far, they haven't figured out how to undo the chain. LOL


----------



## Jamzimm101987

tempest said:


> Wouldn't the vet have been able to tell if Ace was pregnant with twins earlier in the pregnancy? Or would it be possible for one of the foals to "hide" the other one, like human twins sometimes do?


Yes the vet would have been able to tell early in the pregnancy if she was carrying twins and had been ultrasounded. Typically if she was carrying twins, one of the fertile embryos would have been pinched off. 

More than likely she probably conceived on a later date than what was thought since she is so overdue. How many days is she past due now? I've seen a mare going 30 days past her due date before.


----------



## NdAppy

Ok, for everyone who keeps saying "overdue"

Mares *do not* have due dates. They have a set of days where the *average* mare foals. Some mares go before that average and some can and will go way after that average.


----------



## NdAppy

Is my mare overdue?



> * Is my mare overdue? *
> 
> By Jos Mottershead
> 
> One of the most commonly asked questions of the foaling season is "Is my mare overdue?". This is often precipitated by the misbelief that 340 or 341 days of pregnancy duration represent a "due date". *Not so!*
> 
> The average duration of gestation is anywhere between 320 and 370 days - so that mare which is at 345 days is not "overdue", but well within the normal range! The foaling date is picked by the foal who dictates that he or she is sufficiently developed and ready to be born, not by the mare who is watching the calendar on the wall!
> 
> Note too that the terms "premature", "dysmature" and "postmature" refer to the _condition of the foal at birth_ and not to the gestational duration.
> 
> Here are some important facts to consider about gestational lengths:
> 
> Foals born prior to 300 days are unlikely to be viable.
> Their lungs are not fully developed and they will not be able to breath.
> Unlike similar premature situations with humans, the use of a surfactant in the foal to assist with development and breathing has not proven succesful.
> Note that this is referencing a normal, healthy pregnancy. Mares that manage to support a pregnancy threatened by something such as placentitis to term may have shorter-than-"normal" pregnancy duration, and yet still present a viable foal. It is unusual that the gestational period will be lower than 300 days in this case, but it can happen. This is thought to be as a result of elevated cortisol levels - due to fetal stress - causing accelerated fetal development.
> 
> It should be noted that considerably shorter Miniature Horse pregnancies (~280 days) have resulted in healthy foals.
> 
> Foals born after 300 days but prior to 320 days are at risk of being born in a premature condition.
> Premature foals will require neonatal intensive care;
> The closer to 300 days the foaling, the more intensive the needed care will be;
> Foals born from mares that suffered from infectious placentitis during pregnancy may be born between days 300 and 320 and yet not show prematurity as there is an accelerated developmental rate in utero with many of these foals;
> 
> The average range of gestation is between 320 and 370 days.
> 340 or 341 days are accepted as the most common foaling days, but they are not a "due date", merely an average of the average.
> 
> Foaling days after 370 days of gestation are not uncommon and usually do not represent a problem.
> The longest live foal delivery on record is 445 days!
> Foals born after a prolonged gestation are often small in size as a result of a delayed uterine development period, and rarely present foaling problems as a result of "having grown too big".
> 
> *Some other important points for consideration:
> 
> * It should be noted that if the mare is displaying severe signs of discomfort, she should be evaluated by a veterinarian. "Severe signs of discomfort" are not represented by a mare looking miserable, but rather by colic-like symptoms or extreme depression (no interest in feed, turnout, other animals etc.).
> 
> Induction of foaling simply because it is convenient for the mare owner, manager or veterinarian and not because of the presence of a medical problem with the foal or mare should be a crime that carries a mandatory life sentence! Induction of foaling results in a higher-than-normal number of dystocias (presentation problems), premature foals, and premature placental separations ("red bag" deliveries) than are seen with regular presentations. _Do not induce foaling except in the face of a very clearly defined medical need, and only under strict veterinary supervision._
> 
> It is also important to note that while mammary gland development may be indicative of impending foaling (note that "waxing" is not a reliable indicator across the board, and other methods of prediction such as the one described in the article available by clicking here should be used), an absence of mammary development when in concert with prolonged gestation may be indicative of a problem with endophyte-infected fescue toxicity, and immediate veterinary involvement should be sought, as drug therapy (Domperidone) and other protocols (removal of the animal from the endophyte source) can be used to reverse the symptoms. Just to confuse the issue however, some mares do not show mammary development prior to foaling, and yet have not been exposed to endophyte-infected fescue!
> 
> Horses are not humans! They have different needs, and while the gestational period for humans is quite closely defined, there is a wide range of "normal" for the equine! Consequently, if you are reading this as a result of being concerned about your mares pregnancy duration, while we certainly encourage you to consult with your veterinarian to be on the safe side, you are, in all probability, merely losing sleep and worrying for no reason! ​
> *What was the duration in days of your mare's live-foal producing pregnancy?**Survey commenced in 2008 foaling season*
> * Results © Equine-Reproduction.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 319 Days or fewer:4.28%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 320-326 Days:7.27%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 327-332 Days:8.32%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 333-338 Days:10.02%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 339-344 Days:15.52%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 345-350 Days:12.68%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 351-356 Days:8.85%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 357-362 Days:5.98%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 363-370 Days:8.50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 371 Days or greater:18.58% ​*Total Foalings Reported: 3343*
> *Return to Add Data*​ © 2003 Jos Mottershead and Equine-Reproduction.com
> Use of article permitted only upon receipt of required permission and with necessary accreditation.
> Please contact us for further details of article use requirements. Other conditions may apply.
> 
> *RETURN TO EQUINE REPRODUCTION ARTICLES MENU*
> 2010332


----------



## Golden Horse

I'll post this yet again for anyone who is coming on board now, and hasn't got a couple of days to spare to read he whole thread

Is my mare overdue?

* Is my mare overdue? *

By Jos Mottershead

One of the most commonly asked questions of the foaling season is "Is my mare overdue?". This is often precipitated by the misbelief that 340 or 341 days of pregnancy duration represent a "due date". *Not so!*

The average duration of gestation is anywhere between 320 and 370 days - so that mare which is at 345 days is not "overdue", but well within the normal range! The foaling date is picked by the foal who dictates that he or she is sufficiently developed and ready to be born, not by the mare who is watching the calendar on the wall!

Note too that the terms "premature", "dysmature" and "postmature" refer to the _condition of the foal at birth_ and not to the gestational duration.

Here are some important facts to consider about gestational lengths: 

 Foals born prior to 300 days are unlikely to be viable.
 Their lungs are not fully developed and they will not be able to breath.
 Unlike similar premature situations with humans, the use of a surfactant in the foal to assist with development and breathing has not proven succesful.
 Note that this is referencing a normal, healthy pregnancy. Mares that manage to support a pregnancy threatened by something such as placentitis to term may have shorter-than-"normal" pregnancy duration, and yet still present a viable foal. It is unusual that the gestational period will be lower than 300 days in this case, but it can happen. This is thought to be as a result of elevated cortisol levels - due to fetal stress - causing accelerated fetal development.
 
 It should be noted that considerably shorter Miniature Horse pregnancies (~280 days) have resulted in healthy foals.
 
 Foals born after 300 days but prior to 320 days are at risk of being born in a premature condition.
 Premature foals will require neonatal intensive care;
 The closer to 300 days the foaling, the more intensive the needed care will be;
 Foals born from mares that suffered from infectious placentitis during pregnancy may be born between days 300 and 320 and yet not show prematurity as there is an accelerated developmental rate in utero with many of these foals;
 
 The average range of gestation is between 320 and 370 days.
 340 or 341 days are accepted as the most common foaling days, but they are not a "due date", merely an average of the average.
 
 Foaling days after 370 days of gestation are not uncommon and usually do not represent a problem.
 The longest live foal delivery on record is 445 days!
 Foals born after a prolonged gestation are often small in size as a result of a delayed uterine development period, and rarely present foaling problems as a result of "having grown too big".
 
 *Some other important points for consideration:

* It should be noted that if the mare is displaying severe signs of discomfort, she should be evaluated by a veterinarian. "Severe signs of discomfort" are not represented by a mare looking miserable, but rather by colic-like symptoms or extreme depression (no interest in feed, turnout, other animals etc.).

Induction of foaling simply because it is convenient for the mare owner, manager or veterinarian and not because of the presence of a medical problem with the foal or mare should be a crime that carries a mandatory life sentence! Induction of foaling results in a higher-than-normal number of dystocias (presentation problems), premature foals, and premature placental separations ("red bag" deliveries) than are seen with regular presentations. _Do not induce foaling except in the face of a very clearly defined medical need, and only under strict veterinary supervision._

It is also important to note that while mammary gland development may be indicative of impending foaling (note that "waxing" is not a reliable indicator across the board, and other methods of prediction such as the one described in the article available by clicking here should be used), an absence of mammary development when in concert with prolonged gestation may be indicative of a problem with endophyte-infected fescue toxicity, and immediate veterinary involvement should be sought, as drug therapy (Domperidone) and other protocols (removal of the animal from the endophyte source) can be used to reverse the symptoms. Just to confuse the issue however, some mares do not show mammary development prior to foaling, and yet have not been exposed to endophyte-infected fescue!

Horses are not humans! They have different needs, and while the gestational period for humans is quite closely defined, there is a wide range of "normal" for the equine! Consequently, if you are reading this as a result of being concerned about your mares pregnancy duration, while we certainly encourage you to consult with your veterinarian to be on the safe side, you are, in all probability, merely losing sleep and worrying for no reason!


----------



## NdAppy

Bwahaha We posted that at the same time GH!


----------



## Golden Horse

What do they say about great minds??

I do like all Equine Reproductions articles, common sense, down to earth and easy to read, works for me.


----------



## NdAppy

Exactly GH. Loads and loads of good info on the Equine Repro site.


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Mares may not have "due dates" but they do have approximate days of which they should foal. Excuse me for considering it a due date. I worked on a huge repro farm in KY and have seen mares go dangerously long into their pregancies where they needed to have an injection of Oxytocin to start contractions.


----------



## Golden Horse

Jamzimm101987 said:


> Mares may not have "due dates" but they do have approximate days of which they should foal. Excuse me for considering it a due date. I worked on a huge repro farm in KY and have seen mares go dangerously long into their pregancies where they needed to have an injection of Oxytocin to start contractions.


So when do you decide to start them off, considering this



> The average duration of gestation is anywhere between 320 and 370 days - so that mare which is at 345 days is not "overdue", but well within the normal range! The foaling date is picked by the foal who dictates that he or she is sufficiently developed and ready to be born, not by the mare who is watching the calendar on the wall!


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Golden Horse said:


> So when do you decide to start them off, considering this


It would depend on the condition of the mare and how she is acting. If she's completely normal and seems comfortable then leave her be, but if she's past her "average" date and seems uncomfortable then you would talk to your veterinarian about oxytocin. Her average date would depend on whether or not she has had past foals. For example if she has had say 4 past foals and foaled most of them on or around day 355 and her most recent one she is still pregnant at day 370, you may want to address any concerns with the vet.

I am not saying just go out and give your mare a oxytocin injection, but keep an eye of her if she is carrying particularily long.


----------



## NdAppy

> Induction of foaling simply because it is convenient for the mare owner, manager or veterinarian and not because of the presence of a medical problem with the foal or mare should be a crime that carries a mandatory life sentence! Induction of foaling results in a higher-than-normal number of dystocias (presentation problems), premature foals, and premature placental separations ("red bag" deliveries) than are seen with regular presentations. _Do not induce foaling except in the face of a very clearly defined medical need, and only under strict veterinary supervision._



Just because someone feels that a mare's pregnancy is taking to long in comparison to her others is no reason to induce. Any woman that has carried multiple children will tell you that no pregnancy is the same. The same principal applies to horses and their gestation in that regard.


----------



## Golden Horse

Ok but all Oxytocin does is start muscle contractions as far as I know, unless birth has actually begun isn't it dangerous.

I used to use it with pigs farrowing, but they would get bored having popped out a couple and think they were done.


----------



## Jamzimm101987

NdAppy said:


> Just because someone feels that a mare's pregnancy is taking to long in comparison to her others is no reason to induce. Any woman that has carried multiple children will tell you that no pregnancy is the same. The same principal applies to horses and their gestation in that regard.


 
That is not what I said. I did not say to induce because it is convienent for the mare owner. If the mare seems uncomfortable, maybe there is a deeper lying issue. If that be the case, consult the veterinarian. To induce for convenience can be dangerous because often the foal is not in the correct position to be delivered. Most mares have a foaling pattern and will typically foal within the pattern. At the repro farm, we kept tract of all mares previous foalings and most were similiar to previous foalings. Like I said before, consult with your vet first.


----------



## paintedpastures

Jacksmama said:


> I was really hoping to see baby pics when I came home _Sniff, sniff,_ I was so excited, _scrubs teary eyes with back of hand, _I think pics of a cute little Harab are the only thing that will cheer me up. Charcoal black of course, like the garlic bread I burnt last night,lol.


Well the baby might just end up being black she has been cooking it so long


----------



## NdAppy

Jamzimm101987 said:


> That is not what I said. I did not say to induce because it is convienent for the mare owner. If the mare seems uncomfortable, maybe there is a deeper lying issue. If that be the case, consult the veterinarian. To induce for convenience can be dangerous because often the foal is not in the correct position to be delivered. Most mares have a foaling pattern and will typically foal within the pattern. At the repro farm, we kept tract of all mares previous foalings and most were similiar to previous foalings. Like I said before, consult with your vet first.


That is the way that you are coming acrross. Suggesting to have a mare induced without knowing what her prior foalings have been nor what the vets in the OP's area are willing/capable/know how to do is just asinine. Any vet who regularly induces mares needs to take a step back from breeding and reevaluate their practice before they serious injury or kill mares/foals...


----------



## Golden Horse

paintedpastures said:


> Well the baby might just end up being black she has been cooking it so long



Cool I might get my very own Black Stallion, I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him.........


----------



## Allison Finch

inducing can be very dangerous. If the foal isn't "lined up" the contractions can force the foal forward regardless of their position.

I had a mare that was ready. Milk dripping, what appeared to be signs of imminent labor. The vet (not my vet anymore) convinced me to induce to avoid staying up all night. 

Well, the foal was forced into the birth canal while not in birthing position. It presented with one leg folded back in an unbirthable position. The vet had to sedate the mare (and foal) and push the foal back in. Then he had to dig for the leg and try to pull it out. Finally, we were able to pull the very large colt out intact. Due to the sedation and all the other problems, the colt wasn't standing until a day and a half later. We had to milk the mare and bottle feed the colt. I will never blindly induce for my own convenience again.










My working student with the big little guy


----------



## Jamzimm101987

NdAppy said:


> That is the way that you are coming acrross. Suggesting to have a mare induced without knowing what her prior foalings have been nor what the vets in the OP's area are willing/capable/know how to do is just asinine. Any vet who regularly induces mares needs to take a step back from breeding and reevaluate their practice before they serious injury or kill mares/foals...


If one of my mares was pregnant and did not seem normal to me, I would consider induction. Or if she was having complications. Mares at my job were induced due to complications not just because we wanted to. If it came down to complications and the mare needed to be induced, we would. The vets do not regularily induce mares. Say for instance, the mare is laying down and cannot get up, but is not foaling. Then what do you do? If a mare was having complications, I would induce her due to the risk of not only losing the foal, but also her. Furthermore, on a previous most, I did mention to not just go ahead and induce the mare. Any knowledgeable equine veterinarian would know whether or not she needed to be induced. In most cases mares should not be induced, I only mentioned it due to past experiences and thought it to be proper to make others aware of it as well.


----------



## nicole25

Why is this even getting brought up if GH is saying that is Ace is happy healthy and normal?


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Allison Finch said:


> inducing can be very dangerous. If the foal isn't "lined up" the contractions can force the foal forward regardless of their position.
> 
> I had a mare that was ready. Milk dripping, what appeared to be signs of imminent labor. The vet (not my vet anymore) convinced me to induce to avoid staying up all night.
> 
> Well, the foal was forced into the birth canal while not in birthing position. It presented with one leg folded back in an unbirthable position. The vet had to sedate the mare (and foal) and push the foal back in. Then he had to dig for the leg and try to pull it out. Finally, we were able to pull the very large colt out intact. Due to the sedation and all the other problems, the colt wasn't standing until a day and a half later. We had to milk the mare and bottle feed the colt. I will never blindly induce for my own convenience again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My working student with the big little guy


That is something I would never do. I would only consider inductions if the mare was in trouble or something did not seem right. I was not stating induction for anyone's conveinence.


----------



## Jamzimm101987

nicole25 said:


> Why is this even getting brought up if GH is saying that is Ace is happy healthy and normal?


Because it's a discussion board. There are always options to consider and like I said it was only brought up due to past experiences.


----------



## Allison Finch

Because we are bored waiting for ACE!! Come on Ace....save us from wandering like this!! Ace, you are a real slacker!!


----------



## Golden Horse

nicole25 said:


> Why is this even getting brought up if GH is saying that is Ace is happy healthy and normal?


I'm happy for it to be brought up and discussed, this board should be fun and educational, and hopefully this thread will be both.

I know that there are many people who think that Ace should be seen by a vet, and a couple of weeks back I was getting close to that, but now she is making progress towards a result I'm far happier.

BUT at the same time the closer the actual birth gets the more scared I am, although foaling is fairly routine things do go wrong, they can go horribly wrong very quickly, and all knowledge is good.

I wish foals and foaling was all sweetness and light and pretty fluffy babies, but it isn't so. I have had a few mares foal here and I have never been so scared of losing one as I am for this girl. But, once I remembered the fact that I had been away from her for 10 days, and evidence from there means that we maybe expecting an on time foal I am happier.

The fact that we may have twins there is scary, but she raised two babies last year, her own and one that got rejected by his own mum, so I know that she can feed two, if I can help her get two up and running.


Here she is with Norman, her own baby, and Lucky, the littler one who she adopted.






Could be why it took a while for a pregnancy to take, she was recovering after feeding these two.


----------



## Allison Finch

What a nice mover she is. She readily accepted another foal? Wow! That really does make her a special mare.


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Above post, sooo true. Most times mares are fine and foal just fine, but working at a repro farm was a huge eye opener for me. There were over 350 mares on the farm and we foaled out 110. That is a lot of babies!! 

The foaling process was one in which we were very involved in. Some people prefer to let it happen all naturally, but after my experiences that is something I would never do. One maiden mare needed someone to pull the foal with her contractions and the foreman thought she was fine. Turns out she really did need help because she pushed her intestines out because she was pushing so hard.

I've seen some terrible dystocias as well hence why when the mare was in labor, we always checked the position of the foal and this is something I will continue to practice. If there's not two feet and a head there's a problem.

I learned a lot there, but there were some heartbreaking experiences. A few sick babies and some mares. Most were fine, but we did lose a few


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Golden Horse said:


> I'm happy for it to be brought up and discussed, this board should be fun and educational, and hopefully this thread will be both.
> 
> I know that there are many people who think that Ace should be seen by a vet, and a couple of weeks back I was getting close to that, but now she is making progress towards a result I'm far happier.
> 
> BUT at the same time the closer the actual birth gets the more scared I am, although foaling is fairly routine things do go wrong, they can go horribly wrong very quickly, and all knowledge is good.
> 
> I wish foals and foaling was all sweetness and light and pretty fluffy babies, but it isn't so. I have had a few mares foal here and I have never been so scared of losing one as I am for this girl. But, once I remembered the fact that I had been away from her for 10 days, and evidence from there means that we maybe expecting an on time foal I am happier.
> 
> The fact that we may have twins there is scary, but she raised two babies last year, her own and one that got rejected by his own mum, so I know that she can feed two, if I can help her get two up and running.
> 
> 
> Here she is with Norman, her own baby, and Lucky, the littler one who she adopted.
> 
> ace april 12 2010 - YouTube
> 
> Could be why it took a while for a pregnancy to take, she was recovering after feeding these two.


What was done to get her to accept the other foal? A vet told me they used some sort of spray, I believe it was peppermint. It was sprayed in the mare's nostrils and then sprayed on the baby. Hence when she sniffed the baby, it smelled the "same"


----------



## Hunter65

Oh my gosh, I just love Ace! She is stunning.


----------



## Golden Horse

Jamzimm101987 said:


> What was done to get her to accept the other foal? A vet told me they used some sort of spray, I believe it was peppermint. It was sprayed in the mare's nostrils and then sprayed on the baby. Hence when she sniffed the baby, it smelled the "same"



Lol, I'm not sure as they did anything, she just likes babies:wink:


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Golden Horse said:


> Lol, I'm not sure as they did anything, she just likes babies:wink:


Maybe that's why she's not foaling. She wants to keep the baby all to herself!


----------



## coffeegod

Golden Horse said:


> What do they say about great minds??


They lie in the same gutter.....


----------



## coffeegod

There's one big ol' stinky colt in there. Isn't this young 'un's daddy the same as Stewie's?


----------



## wyominggrandma

The problem of inducing anything with Oxytocin is it does cause contractions and if the cervix is not open and ready for the baby to come out, the utereus can rupture and then you have major problems.
You can give oxytocin to a ***** after she has had one puppy and has stopped pushing, you can give it to pigs, cows, even horses, but they have to have an open cervix, softened and ready to give birth.
Come on Ace, just give it up already. Her last photos shows such a shiny coat, and shows how healthy she is, just not how stubborn she is.


----------



## Jake and Dai

_Squeeee!!!!_ Lil' babies running with mama! 

C'mon Ace! We're all dying here!!!


----------



## Chiilaa

wyominggrandma said:


> The problem of inducing anything with Oxytocin is it does cause contractions and if the cervix is not open and ready for the baby to come out, the utereus can rupture and then you have major problems.
> You can give oxytocin to a ***** after she has had one puppy and has stopped pushing, you can give it to pigs, cows, even horses, but they have to have an open cervix, softened and ready to give birth.
> Come on Ace, just give it up already. Her last photos shows such a shiny coat, and shows how healthy she is, just not how stubborn she is.


Even in humans, induction won't be done without a ripe cervix. It is more complicated than just turning on her drip and letting her get down to it.


----------



## Golden Horse

*Status Upgrade Amber Alert*

Evening Ace watchers, we have moved to Amber Alert status.

I've bought her up from the field to the yard here over night, official night watches start here.

I _think _we still have a day (or seeing as it's Ace a week or a month) or two to go, but I'm no longer comfortable not having her close.

Vulva has slackened some, but not hugely, udder is still filling, changing shape, every thing looks good.


----------



## FreeDestiny

You should get one of those cameras that hooks up to a website so we can watch!

Unless I sound creepy...I'll crawl back under my rock now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Come on Ace!! Your almost there! That whale will have to get out now before he is performing high level dressage moves!


----------



## mysticalhorse

A camera with live feed would totally rock! But.... its OK as long as you share pics! 

I called my Mea, Ace tonight.....Lmbo! She isn't far from my mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amynjay

Come on Ace, I can't wait to see that baby.


----------



## Allison Finch

Come on Ace.........





PUSH, dadgummit!!!











I didn't want to post a horse pic....I was afraid people would see it and think it was ACE


----------



## QH Gunner

I've been reading this for awhile but never actually commented. 
Good luck GH & Ace. I hope she has a happy, healthy foal as soon as she's ready. (which it seems like she likes being preggo haha) 
They usually have a funny way of knowing what's right for them, whether it drives is insane or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol

Yay this just means one step closer to a babyyy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

O IM EXCITED! And GH I think ur right, I think it would probably be Alto's considering she was in foal with JJ she would be 450 days pregnant!!! So Alto's the daddy, but I think it will be a little boy! 

Thick pretty mane! Big hairy feet, and daddy's color!
And pretty arching neck and scooped face like a pretty arabian momma! 

I thinkI like the sounds of that better than a full blooded arabian! :shock:

I wish u guys could see the picture I have in my head!!!


----------



## cakemom

I'm SURE it'll be this weekend. Because I've stalked her so long that she's gonna wait till I have four cakes, a fundraiser and a horseshow to do in one weekend.


----------



## ThaiDye

> I didn't want to post a horse pic....I was afraid people would see it and think it was ACE


Oh, but you DID post a horse pic...just a different variety (and different sex as well-the male sea horses have the babies).

There have been a couple instances where I thought Ace had popped already. Once when there were some foal pix (like 100 pages ago), and another time when I kept reading baby name suggestions. Now I just suspect she will never foal. She wants to keep that little litter of teeny tiny giraffes all to herself.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

So i have been silently stalking since the start..

Wow, what a wait it has been! Can't wait to see this little fella


----------



## armydogs

I just read this entire thread expecting to see a baby foal in there somewhere. Excitedly waiting to see a baby from you Ace.


----------



## wyominggrandma

As are the rest of the 500,000 of us checking this thread over and over daily. Please, just put us all out of our misery Ace.


----------



## Jacksmama

Great, it's gonna be on the weekend, which means I'll be out in BFE with no service and no computer My boyfriend is gonna think I'm nuts asking to use his phone constantly to check for heffalumps,lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

*Amber Alert Status Maintained*

We had a quiet night, apart from Madam getting ****y because she had finished her hay.

Still on the launch platform awaiting final countdown to blast off, would not be at all surprised if she waits until Sat or Sunday, when I am away, or Monday which is the next full moon.


----------



## Katze

Oooo Monday!!! Full moon yup yup, she will foal then. I still firmly believe its a little bay colt, 3 white socks snip and a blaze =)


----------



## Hunter65

I think that it MUST be a girl, she is making us wait so long. Just gotta make the grandest entrance. She will have lotsa chrome too.


----------



## Ali M

Isn't there some site that lets you put up a webcam so that you can let people in different time zones do foal watch with you? You should TOTALLY do that, I'd certainly take a shift!


----------



## LoveStory10

Ali M said:


> Isn't there some site that lets you put up a webcam so that you can let people in different time zones do foal watch with you? You should TOTALLY do that, I'd certainly take a shift!


Ditto!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> I suspect Lola eats them. :shock:


Not believing you. Lola is way too cute to do bad things like that.
So there.


----------



## smrobs

Good God!!! I'm gone for a couple of days then log back on to see 900+ posts and I thought "Ooh, she _must_ have had it".


Fizzled again. :evil:


----------



## Golden Horse

Well she is a Diva, she wont perform for less than 1000 posts and 40 000 views, so there:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Golden Horse said:


> Well she is a Diva, she wont perform for less than 1000 posts and 40 000 views, so there:wink:


If the madam holds off much longer, she's going to get them!


----------



## lilkitty90

then we need up to 1000 by tonight! lol


----------



## Hrsegirl

I have been stalking this thread from the beginning, and not said anything. This diva is making me anxious. C'mon Ace!!

I don't let myself read this for a few days hoping I'll come back to see a baby...eh...no such luck..


----------



## LoveStory10

This baby better be the most GORGEOUS foal ever on this planet... Because wow is it going to make an entrance :lol:


----------



## amynjay

GH, if your gone this weekend and Ace has her foal, will you still be able to let us know? And will we have pictures.


----------



## Golden Horse

LoveStory10 said:


> This baby better be the most GORGEOUS foal ever on this planet... Because wow is it going to make an entrance :lol:


If you can make an entrance, you don't HAVE to be gorgeous, just have presence, actually you have given me an idea....


----------



## LoveStory10

Golden Horse said:


> If you can make an entrance, you don't HAVE to be gorgeous, just have presence, actually you have given me an idea....


Yes, thats true... but the foal doesn't need to know that, shhhhhh, lol.

What's your idea? Should Ace and baby be frightened?


----------



## TKButtermilk

Subbing because I'm tired of having to track down this thread 6 times a day to check for baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Here we go, grand entrance, Diva, YUP dressage Diva, waiting instructions, so baby here you go










*Enter at A* (judges note, bonus points awarded for perfect diver position and smooth entry, deduct points for any deviation from this)

*Halt at X*, *Salute, breathe, relax* (judges note, bonus points awarded for a head up lying on brisket position, deduct marks for flay on side if maintained overlong.)

*Proceed to C* (Judges note, at this stage mark for persistence and determination rather than style)

*At C halt and drink *(Judges note, efficiency should be marked above technique :lol

*Proceed to H* halt salute wait to be washed.


Judges, throughout, outside assistance should not be penalized when it is shown to have been required.


----------



## ArabGirl

LOL!!!! GH that is too funny!


----------



## Ali M

Ahhhhh hahaha LOVE IT!

(oh, and anyone else think Dressage Diva would be adorable for a flashy little filly?)


----------



## Courtney

Love it!


----------



## Bandy

Still no foal?


----------



## Golden Horse

No foal, just working out how to deliver his instructions for a grand entrance :lol:


----------



## AngieLee

haha love it GH!! lets hope hes a dressage baby and you did just the right thing to intise the wee ****** into the world lol watch, she'll foal on monday when im in college! lol


----------



## tempest

AngieLee said:


> she'll foal on monday when im in college! lol


I know! I'm leaving for college Sunday and will hardly be able to access a computer to get on here (major schedule problems). And that will be when she foals!


----------



## Golden Horse

*Status steady at amber*

Still looking settled this evening, appetite is good, looking bright and happy.

Just for lols, here is today's booby shot










:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## natisha

Ali M said:


> Isn't there some site that lets you put up a webcam so that you can let people in different time zones do foal watch with you? You should TOTALLY do that, I'd certainly take a shift!


I know of one called Mare Stare


----------



## tempest

Maybe she should get a job as a Victoria Secret model or maybe apply to Hooters?


----------



## heartprints62

I can only imagine the waddle on that poor girl having to walk AROUND those engored boobies!!! =)


----------



## cakemom

Oh MY at the boobie shots!!


----------



## Katze

tempest said:


> Maybe she should get a job as a Victoria Secret model or maybe apply to Hooters?


I think Hooters would be more appropriate, holy jeebus do you see the size of those tattas!! Here ya go Duchess Ace a T-shirt for ya:








:wink:


----------



## Falicity

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
OMG that pic of dressage diva's dressage test hystericalized me (that's a word...??)!! 

However, GH, I believe you are asking too little of Ace's babe. Condsidering the amount of time she/he has had to study, I should think the foal is more than ready for Grand Prix dressage... you seem to think only the bare basics are necessary!! Let me tell you from experience, you can never train your horse ( /lap girraffe, elephant, whale, heffalump) enough dressage... it benefits them both in mind and body. So, my point being... I really have no idea where this is going :shock: . 

C'mon ACE!! Can't WAIT for some baby pictures (and videos...?? PRETTY please!)


----------



## JessieleeZ

I'm going to take a guess at Saturday night, just a feeling


----------



## cakemom

Ya know, we have a show Saturday, tell her to pop that young un out, I bet it's showable it's been baking so long.


----------



## JessieleeZ

maybe the foal is grown and has its own foal while in there.... ace would be a grandmum instantly...


----------



## aspin231

I seriously just read 95 pages of expectation to get NO FOAL PICTURES?!?!

*sadface*

(I'm off to console myself with google images now, thank you very much.)

(...Ace.)


----------



## Arksly

This is driving me crazy!


----------



## Bandy

I'd say GH would be climbing the walls by now lol


----------



## notfartofall

id be climbing the walls a long time ago lol ... heres some foaly pictures of balloo's last lot (stalllion, NOT MINE, paul tapners horse) ...
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
the stallions page and his foalys are at the bottom  xx


----------



## notfartofall

well that didnt work -_- here you are guys ..
http://www.horseforum.com/members/26501/album/random-3200/


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## Katze

And just because of sheeeeer cuteness:


----------



## VanillaBean

Wow, this is probably the funniest thread on this forum. Heck, on any forum!
Subbing because now I HAVE to see Ace's bebe. Who will be born on the 14th. My prediction.


----------



## Golden Horse

BTW, another quiet night, but tentatively, possibly maybe considering a status upgrade to a sort of reddish amber.

She is nipping at her sides, resting her back feet in turn, and generally looking uncomfortable. She had been sweating while I was on a parts run for the combine, but has dried off now.

It sounds like she has a full orchestra, or at least the percussion and woodwind sections playing in her belly:lol:


----------



## riccil0ve

Woo!!! Baby soon!! *happy spastic dance*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE baby's coming!!!!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

yay!! We're almost to the 1000 post mark, thats what it'll take, i just know it


----------



## MicKey73

I'll help get to 1000!  woot! Here's to a healthy baby and momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dresden

Just contributing to the post count and waiting...waiting...waiting on Ace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

A-N-T-I-C-I-P-A-T-I-O-N

is making us wait....


----------



## kctop72

C'mon Ace....You Can Do It!!!!! Deliver that big ol' healthy baby!


----------



## AngieLee

where in the final count down!!!! or "the final spong down" which in my opinion is just that much more epic! and worthy of being born to if i do say so myself lol (yes its the final count down with spongbob)




Common ace! you can do it!!
can't wait to see the happy healthy baby!!


----------



## notfartofall

Comeone ace I wanna see your baby!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

OK AngieLee this is your fault, while I was laughing at Sponge Bob, I remembered this






Which in turn reminded me of this






Enjoy while we wait


----------



## hillree

I've been lurking this thread for a while and finally decided to post to help the post count. =D Come on Ace!! BABY!!!


----------



## AngieLee

oh my gosh GH so glad i was home alone. i laughed hysterically at those videos


----------



## Jake and Dai

I just love that song "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" awesome!


----------



## anndankev

965 . . .


----------



## Hunter65

966 and counting

BTW GH those vids are too funny. Made my Friday afternoon


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Go ace  push the baby out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

C'mon Ace! PUUUUUUUUUUUUSH!
She just dosn't want her baby getting a hold of her boobies...Thats why she's waiting!


----------



## Hunter65

oooooh sofa king close


----------



## Amber and Mac

Soooo I've been gone for a week or so and I was definitely expected a foal!

Sad enough.. I see no foal.


----------



## Paint Meadow

Just helping the post count....


----------



## wyominggrandma

I was gone all day, just knew I would come home to photos. Oh well, the wait goes on and on and on and on and on......


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Hoping to see a healthy foal soon...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

I'm leaving Monday to teach a riding clinic in Canada.....I want a foal before then, ACE!!!! I guess I'll have to keep in touch with all of this up there.....


----------



## nicole25

This is like the pregnancy that never ends, it goes on and on my friends. Just when you think you have reached the end, the pregnancy wait begins again.


----------



## Falicity

#976!!!!! We're getting there!! C'mon, Ace, you're nearly done <3
GH, we need some model shots... ie, a booby/overall update would be fantastic!!! Looking forward to THE DAY


----------



## wyominggrandma

Ace is like the energizer bunny, just keeps going and going.


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl: The one thing Ace is not like this evening is energizer bunny, more like his poor rival who has the inferior batteries fitted.

She came in from the paddock very slowly, did eventually decide to eat her supper, but she's not keen. 

I was worried about the lack of loosening of her vulva, but tonight :shock:, well I'm calling her Slack Alice now, that was a lot of change in just 12 hours.

The missile is locked and loaded, just waiting for the fire button to be pushed.


----------



## tempest

The moon is almost full Ace, now let's have that baby.


----------



## wyominggrandma

GO GO GO.. Get ready for launch.... 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, um whats next???


----------



## tempest

We push the launch button and a foal appears.


----------



## Golden Horse

wyominggrandma said:


> GO GO GO.. Get ready for launch.... 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, um whats next???



Only Ace doesn't start at 10, more like 1000010 :wink:


----------



## Rachel1786

Finally some progress!!! Maybe we will get a foal by page 110! lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Okay, she's almost got her 1000 comments. Tell her to get thinking about it!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Come on Ace you're doing so well! Go for it!


----------



## Falicity

:happydance:
#986!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GiftedGlider

Come on Ace! We need to see this baby so we can unglue our eyes from the computer screen


----------



## apachiedragon

Adding to the count! Come on Ace!


----------



## Poco1220

999 (since 9 is my lucky number)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73

One more!  Ace needs a Twitter account!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicole25

41, 133 views...that is unreal.

Ace, do you know that you have a fan club and your little unborn over cooked foal has a fan club as well? 

Well if you didn't you do now!


----------



## aspin231

Come on Ace! I want to see the little ******! You have more than 40, 000 views and almost 1, 000 posts! We're waiting for you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We all realize that Ace is a major diva and the only reason she's holding out on us so long is because she loves the attention, right? So, if we use reverse psychology and ignore her (and this thread) for a day or two, she'll get all pouty and pop the little ****** out!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Tell Ace that sharing is caring.....if she cares about us at all she'll share her baby....didn't she learn in foal school that if you don't share you get put in timeout?


----------



## Katze

Woohoo PAGE 100!! COME ON ACE!!


----------



## Katze

post 996 come one peoples post to 1000 and *SHE WILL POP*


----------



## Katze




----------



## Katze




----------



## DraftyAiresMum




----------



## Phantomcolt18

1,000!!!!


----------



## Katze

That's it...time for the big gunz...


----------



## Carleen




----------



## Katze




----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl:

You guys are good.

Aha, cows and chickens, here we go...


----------



## Phantomcolt18




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

At this point in the night...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

How Ace is feeling right now:








How we're feeling right now:








How we will feel when Ace FINALLY foals:


----------



## VanillaBean

Bahaha! Love all the cat pics! But we're past 1000...WHERE IS THE STUPID BABY!? Watch it come out kindof mentally...mental! That would be sad after all of this waiting...


----------



## Golden Horse

*Status Upgrade Red Alert*

We are nearly there people, she was restless during the night, hasn't cleared her hay, milk is now milky looking, and I am due to leave for a clinic in 4 hours :twisted:


----------



## Jake and Dai

C'mon Ace!!


----------



## armydogs

I was hoping for a baby before I went to bed. Now, Im hoping to see one when I wake up. Please, Ace? That would be a wonderful thing to wake up to. Thanks.


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Come on Ace! Come on!!  So excited to see this baby!!!


----------



## Wheatermay

I love LOLcats, lol....


----------



## smrobs

Gah, I'm going gray on what little hair I haven't pulled out yet LOL.

Come on Ace, you're killin' us!!!


----------



## Hunter65

omg omg omg I cant stand this. Come on Ace!!!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

And of course I have to work all flippin' day when Ace is on the verge of foaling! >( Ace, I better have a baby waiting for me when I get off tonight or I'm gonna come up there and whip it out of you!


----------



## LoveStory10

OMG this is driving me insane!!!! Poor GH, you must be bald by now :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Today's pics for you



















She looks a bit different to the first pic of thread:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy boobies! Poor momma Ace looks supremely uncomfortable!


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow... If she gets any bigger her stomach is going to be on the floor!


----------



## Jamzimm101987

Golden Horse said:


> Today's pics for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks a bit different to the first pic of thread:lol:


Is there a trick to seeing pictures? I can't see any..


----------



## heartprints62

Can't wait to see her herd of mini's or elephant or hefalump or whatever she has cooked up in there! Come on Ace! Praying for a smooth and healthy delivery! ....and some time soon..... =)


----------



## WalnutPixie

Oh my goodness she is huge! Poor Ace, she must be so uncomfortable.

My family has started to ask me "has Ace foaled yet?" just about every day now. That's very unusual for them!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Lets go Aa-ce, lets go! *clap clap* :lol:

Come on big mamma, let pop that baby out.


----------



## Indyhorse

Golden Horse said:


> Today's pics for you


Now THAT is a full udder! Gotta be close!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Oooooh come on Ace I was hoping to wake up to a foal! My show was cancelled tonight due to stupid rain I need something to brighten my day!


----------



## mysticalhorse

I hot so excited when I saw over a 1000 posts..... my hope were dashed! Oh well, praying for a healthy delivery for both momma & foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Holy smokes, she's going to explode! Surely she has to be very close now.


----------



## Sunny

Looks to have more of a V belly today!

The suspense is killing me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## SMCLeenie

I got on and saw like four unread pages and I was like, FINALLY, but no the wait goes on. COME ON ACE!


----------



## LoveStory10

Allison Finch said:


>


That is so darn cute!!


----------



## smrobs

Patience isn't one of my virtues, Ace.


----------



## AngieLee

i hafta leave for work in half an hour! there better be a foal when i get back in about 6 hours and 20 minuits or so lol

commom ace!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Ahhhhhh Push Ace, PUUUSH!


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x

hhhhh?????? I j u s t r e a d a b i l l i o n a n d 1 p a g e s . . .

I'mgoingflippinginsaneoverhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:shock: :twisted: :shock: :twisted: :shock:


----------



## VanillaBean

lol That took me a minute to figure out, xB&Ax...


----------



## Hunter65

ohhhhh just got back from seeing my brat and was hoping for foal news. Sheesh Ace any time now


----------



## lilkitty90

boobies are almost done! as soon as that crease fills out we will be there! i say 2-3 more days?


----------



## riccil0ve

So close, Ace. So close! Let's go, baby!


----------



## Paint Meadow

I'm going to bed. There better be a foal when I get up!


----------



## armydogs

Still nothing.  Oh well, there will be a baby one of these days. You can't keep it in there forever.


----------



## Chiilaa

Ace it is past wedding day now, come on!


----------



## Golden Horse

Just got in and NO BABY :twisted: Well actually  cos I was away all day and didn't want to miss it.

She looks about the same this evening, well she does now, she must of had an itch earlier and rubbed her butt in a burdock plant, so her tail was a knotted horrible mass. Got her cleaned up and now she is in her pen, happily munching her supper.


----------



## smrobs

*totally exasperated*


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol GH, if all of us are going completely insane over this, I wonder how YOU must be feeling!

Ace, if you foal today, I promise I will get full marks on my maths test next week...


----------



## Bandy

bribery i love it !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Was hoping to come home from a horrible day at work to some cute foals pics, but nope. Let down again. *sigh*


----------



## titansgaiter

*Milka whaa???*

Whoa buddy...ok, this is proab gonna be a large foal, and she looks like you did her and her unborn a HUGE favor! She looks possitively glowing, Curious as to what you have dont to get her in that condition? Good feed, supplements, graining types, equine feeds, or secret-squirrel methods???? I would just be happy with the first Sire, and then later in her life and you can enjoy the fruits of her labr (no pun intended) for a year or more...then get her with your stud. Cannot wait to see what you get out of her!! :lol:Good luck!


----------



## HollyBubbles

C'mon Ace, I have exams for this entire week and next so likely I wont be checking HF at all within the next 2 weeks... Just saying :lol:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I just got back from camping all weekend and was extremely excited to see a baby pics... But no, Ace continues to keep us waiting. Come on girl!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Ok. GH...your last post was 8h 15m ago. Maybe possibly hopefully now 8h and 15m later there's a pretty baby?


----------



## Golden Horse

Well guess what, I had my alarm set for 3am, but DH was restless and woke up at 2, woke me up so I thought I would just go out then, and found, click for side show


----------



## mysticalhorse

The sharpest pins and needles in the world are poking people world wide.... come on Ace give us some relief!
Those of us in the USA could use a beautiful blessing on the anniversary of such a terrible moment for so many people in the world!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62

Horrrraaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! Congrats gh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartprints62

She was waiting for Sept 11th!!! Way to bring some sunshine to such a depressing day here in the USA! Thanks Ace!!! =)


----------



## NdAppy

She is just flippin adorable GH.


----------



## KateKlemmer

So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## ClaireDee

Yay!!!!!! Way to go Ace!!


----------



## Carleen

Yay!!! Go Ace!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

YAY!!! Congrats GH!! I was hoping I would wake up this morning to baby pictures!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yay! Finally! 

Congrats on your


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

yay!! Congrats! It must have been he full moon!! What a way to ring in September 11th!


----------



## riccil0ve

Yay Ace!! Can't see the pictures on my phone, but I can't wait to get home and check them out! Congrats, GH!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animalINSPIRED

Aww she's gogreous!! Congrats!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Katze

YAY WHOOOOHOOOO OMFG FINALLY! :clap::happydance::hug:

Congratulations GH, i'm glad she delivered safely! Need more pics on babeh prease!


----------



## Hunter65

yippee I dreamt that ace had her foal. I knew it was gonna be a filly with chrome! Congrats she is gorgeous!!!!! More pictures soon please.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Congrats Ace and family!


----------



## AngieLee

yayyyyy!!!!

Congrats GH and ace and family! what a beautiful little girl. so happy she arrived healthy and happy and un crisped after the long weight. Can't wait to see more pictures! Enjoy being a grand mama


----------



## mysticalhorse

Whoo hoo!!!!! You post while I was posting....lol! Perfect day for a beautiful new filly to enter this world! So happy momma & filly are healthy and happy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

Aww!!! How great!!! We want updated photos CONSTANTLY!


----------



## VanillaBean

Yay! Congrats GH! She is so cute!!!


----------



## equiniphile

This baby has no idea of her fame. 29 people crowding a thread to see the widdle baby!


----------



## VanillaBean

We should name her "Mini Giraffe Heffalump"!!


----------



## Allison Finch

You could call her "Ground zero".

This has been a sad day for me with the memorials for my lost law enforcement and fire fighter brothers and sisters. So nice to have a pleasant occurance.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry folks but her name always was going to be Angel, and now I actually have her, she is a little Angel. She will be registered as Alto Aced It, maybe...

Alto and Just for Ace, any other thoughts


----------



## equiniphile

I like Alto Aced it. Very classy


----------



## QH Gunner

I like Alto Aced It too 
Congratulations!!!!!! So happy they are both well & you finally get to play with a gorgeous little baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee

i also like alto aced it.
and he did, what a gorgous girl 
can't wait to see updates!


----------



## KDW

Very pretty little filly and finally!!!


----------



## smrobs

Well, it's about time, Ace!!! Worth the wait though, she's a beauty .


----------



## GreyRay

Cant see pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

Love the name Angel. Especially since there are lots of angels being thought about today.
Congratulations


----------



## haleylvsshammy

AHHHH!!!!! She's soooo cute!!!!!! You must be so happy! The wait is FINALLY over!! What a gorgeous little girl, and you have a fantastic name picked out for her! Congrats!!!


----------



## ArabGirl

Yay! You got your filly!! Congrats GH & Ace!!


----------



## rbarlo32

Finaly, congrats she is beautiful and loving the name


----------



## caleybooth

YAY! Congrats! What a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## GoldSahara

Finally! Congrats GH! I love Alto Aced It
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie

Yes! She finally did it! It was worth the wait though, what a beautiful little filly. I love her star/blaze marking :3 and I also love Alto Aced It. It's a great name! Can you register an Arabian Halflinger cross?

GH, thank you so much for keeping us updated through all of these months/years (I've lost track!) I have thoroughly enjoyed being able to share in this beautiful experience.


----------



## Kaibear

Yay she's finally here and soooo beautiful to boot! Congrats! MORE PICS, MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Sunny

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!

Too bad I can't see pictures. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl

Hooray Ace! Such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Yeay! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Congrats GH she is a beauty!


----------



## kctop72

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on a happy, healthy momma and filly...Love the name!


----------



## Falicity

OOOOOHHHH, YAY! I'm so happy for you, Ace and Angel, GH!!!! What a beautiful filly! I can't wait to see how she turns out... I've never seen an arabian/haflinger cross  Here's my baby shower gift: I think one of these will look adorable on her, especially the pink


----------



## Endiku

what a beautiful little girl! congrats, I'm sure Ace is very relieved!


----------



## Rachel1786

FINALLY!!! *does the happy dance* :happydance:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Congratulations GH! She's so darned cute...worth the long, long, long wait.


----------



## Wheatermay

ALTO ACED IT! LOL! Welcome Angel! She is beautiful!

Was is weird that when I logged on and saw baby pics, I was surprised? LOL:lol:



WalnutPixie said:


> Can you register an Arabian Halflinger cross?
> 
> 
> 
> Most registries I believe require at least one parent to be full blooded whatever. My horses sir was registered arabian (but he was half arabian half quarter). So I assume this will be the same way!
Click to expand...


----------



## mbender

Need pics. Can't see anything. But congratulations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

The longest wait in history is finally over. Congrats on her, she is lovely! We are going to need plenty of pics as compensation for our wait.


----------



## hillree

Awww Angel!! Hooray, hooray!! 

This has GOT to be the most loved filly on the internet!


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Congratulations! Huge! ...and a filly!?!!!! Ace had us all fooled on that.


----------



## xeventer17

Yayyyy!! Congrats Ace and congrats GH! Angel is gorgeous! :]


----------



## Courtney

Finally!! She's completely perfect and lovely. Congratulations, GH, Alto and Ace!


----------



## Chiilaa

YAY ACE!!!!

GH she is beautiful. Are you going to DNA test her to make sure that Alto is the baby daddy?


----------



## amynjay

Congradulations GH, she is one beautiful filly. I love the name. I think today we all could use a angel as beautiful as her.


----------



## amp23

Congratulations GH! Gorgeous baby, love the name Angel, especially since she was born today!


----------



## apachiedragon

Congrats Ace and GH! Angel is adorable!!!!!


----------



## natisha

WalnutPixie said:


> Yes! She finally did it! It was worth the wait though, what a beautiful little filly. I love her star/blaze marking :3 and I also love Alto Aced It. It's a great name! Can you register an Arabian Halflinger cross?
> 
> GH, thank you so much for keeping us updated through all of these months/years (I've lost track!) I have thoroughly enjoyed being able to share in this beautiful experience.


I think she could be registered 1/2 Arabian if Ace is registered full.

She's very cute. Well worth the wait.


----------



## ThaiDye

CONGRATS!!! It's about time. Love the name, btw. Ace still looks preggers. Are you sure she doesn't have another one in there?
My Diva was also HUGE with her foal. When she had her colt in April, people coming by to see kept asking if she was still pregnant. I would just smile & say yes, she's due in June. Funny how many people actually believed me. LOL


----------



## tempest

Oh my, she is gorgeous. And it's about time, Ace!


----------



## ilovesonya

She was well worth the wait! Adorable!


----------



## newbhj

Yay Ace! Beautiful baby!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ahhh!! Yay Ace!  What a gorgeous filly!


----------



## csimkunas6

Congrats GH!!!! What a pleasant surprise to come home to!!! I got so many posts from this thread sent to my email that I never even thought to double check this, and that there might be a baby!!


I was so excited to see Ace's, and Alto's little filly! Love the name Alto Aced It!! Look forward to more pictures! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

Woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Way to go ACE!!!!

What a gorgeous little baby girl! She is lovely, GH, and I agree, worth the wait!

Congrats!

:clap:


----------



## paintedpastures

Congrats on your filly!!


----------



## cakemom

TOLD you it would be this weekend when I was gonna be busy!! I'm so proud of her, beautiful baby girl! Gonna be a fantastic dressage horse there!


----------



## Carleen

Oh she's so cute, finally got a chance to watch the slideshow!


----------



## Ali M

Omg she is perfection!!! Im so glad the long long wait is over (although what will I do with all my free time now that I'm not feverishly checking this thread 10x a day???)


Congratulations, oh and....MOAR PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Congrats, GH, Ace, Alto, and Angel! She is so gorgeous! Lovin' the registered name "Alto Aced It" because it's so true. ;-)


----------



## gaelgirl

Ali M said:


> although what will I do with all my free time now that I'm not feverishly checking this thread 10x a day???


This is exactly what I said this morning when I saw the baby had come.


----------



## Sunny

Finally got to see that pictures!

What a lovely little girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

Oh she's gorgeous! And Ace looks so pleased with herself  It's been worth the wait!


----------



## Golden Horse

Here you go patient people, some more pics, which may have to last us a while, until I can get to my trainers again, because I left my camera there :twisted:


----------



## smrobs

Daaawwww, cuteness!!!


----------



## LoveStory10

I'm so happy for you GH, she is absolutely stunning


----------



## armydogs

She is the definition of perfection. Congratulations!


----------



## reining girl

i cant see the pictures but YAY!!!!!!!! finally a baby.


----------



## aspin231

So cute! Take billions of pictures, they grow up so fast!


----------



## OTTBLover

How gorgeous!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie

Aawww! What a sweet expression they both have.

Ace must be so proud


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Finally! She is a sure stunner, and so cute! A big congrats  

Can't wait to see many more photos of Angel


----------



## notfartofall

I love the a giraffe, a heffalump and even a hippo bit  !! woo go ace!! congrats GH!! <3


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow she is adorable and love the name! Worth the wait I think. I can't wait for more photos.


----------



## Angelina1

Yeah!!! she has arrived - CONGRATULATIONS GH, what a gorgeous filly - well worth the wait. You must be thrilled, plus looking forward to a good nights sleep!! ((hugs)) to Angel and mum!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

She is absolutely gorgeous congrats GH and of course Ace and Alto 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TKButtermilk

How many days did that end up being? CONGRATULATIONS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Congrats real nice baby, good job Ace. I love the name very suiting.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Congrats, what a pretty girl! The name is perfect!


----------



## Golden Horse

titansgaiter said:


> Whoa buddy...ok, this is proab gonna be a large foal, and she looks like you did her and her unborn a HUGE favor! She looks possitively glowing, Curious as to what you have dont to get her in that condition? Good feed, supplements, graining types, equine feeds, or secret-squirrel methods???



LOL, how did I get her like that, well an ongoing and ever variable mix of, soaked beet, oats, flax seed, Equine Power 2000, alfa hay, grass hay, good green grass, and love and caring:wink:


----------



## lubylol

Haha I'm in school psoting this, which amezes me that they didn't block it lol!

But congrats Ace! That filly is adorable!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yay! We have behbeh!!!!

Good job Ace, and Golden that's a lovely filly.


----------



## Sunny

I love her face marking, as well as this white on her left foreleg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

What a beautiful little doll! Angels are always worth the wait, aren't they!


----------



## lilkitty90

i love her little spot on her front left! nd she is just Dahling! can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Bandy

well she defiantly was worth the days we spent waiting. the name is VERY fitting
maybe Ace had her legs crossed holding out for the 11th so that the day could be faced with smiles rather then tears.

While the long wait is over the excitements just begun, A new little filly to watch grow and love. The sleepless nights will continue worrying if shes ok, but momma Ace is there to watch over and protect her


oh leave that with me i could turn it into something !
*runs off to start working on it*


----------



## Carleen

Anyone else getting impatient for more photos?


----------



## MangoRoX87

Gahhh she is so adorable Loving her, and I'm dying to see how she looks (build wise) as she gets older!


----------



## nicole25

I missed the name somewhere on here in the thousands of posts. WHat is it?


----------



## animalINSPIRED

If I rmemeber correctly it's Alto Aced It, barn name Angel.


----------



## nicole25

Well if so I love it! Either way its great, she is so pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Thanks you a million times to everyone who stayed with me through this never ending wait for a little Angel to arrive, you made the waiting fun, and stopped me worrying all the time, I enjoyed the company, you are all fantastic.

As much as I would love to keep the thread going, I have started a new one for Angel, here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/alto-aced-aka-angel-very-pic-97867/#post1172131 and have posted a whole bunch of her at 2 days old


----------

